# 4TH ANNUAL TRAFFIC CAR SHOW 11-8- 2009



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

WE'LL KEEP YOU POSTED ON NEW INFO. AS WE PROGRESS.


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

You know you guys have our support compa. Pride will be there in full force.  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## HerbieRdz (Jan 12, 2009)

I was looking at your post, and Im intrested in becoming a food vendor (Taquero)at your evet this coming November 2009,and any other events. We can either cater the event or set up a food booth to sell tacos, burritos, combo plates and drinks. We have all required permits and insurance if needed. We take 5 types of meat and all the trimmings that go onlong to make a great taco or burrito. We can give back to your club 10% of our sales. Hope you can make room for us.

We are also food vendor in Upland Market Night for the past 6 years and we do pretty good there! We go by the name of Casa Torreon formely known as Tacos Torreon. Stop by when you get a chance to try the food between March- Dec 2009, where right in the corner of "Second ave. and C st." in old Downtown upland.

Any question call

Herbert
909 542-5056


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

you I'm there


----------



## HerbieRdz (Jan 12, 2009)

One more thing homie!

we are also going to be at Hoppo's Hydralics Grand Opening in Ontario, on Central Blvd, this Sat. Jan 24.
Go check us out.


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

went last year. wont miss this one :biggrin: best show in the I.E. :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:0 <span style=\'font-family:Times\'>*COUNT ME IN! I WAS THERE LAST YEAR WOULDN'T MISS IT FOR ANY THING IN THE WORLD*</span> :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jan 22 2009, 04:30 PM~12784642
> *WE'LL KEEP YOU POSTED ON NEW INFO. AS WE PROGRESS.
> *


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

I'll mark my calendar....I'm there this year for sure!!!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

YES, YES! PEOPLE! IT'S THAT TIME FOR THE ORIGINAL ROLL CALL NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN AFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT FLOW :0 ! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: 

CONTAGIOUS
ROLLERZ ONLY
OHANA
PRIDE
SOCIOS


WHO ELSE WILL BE READY TO PUT DOWN A SHOW! LET IT BE KNOWN!  :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jan 22 2009, 07:33 PM~12785879
> *I'll mark my calendar....I'm there this year for sure!!!
> *


 :uh: GOOD LOOKIN OUT 72 KUTTY! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

I WAS THERE 2 :biggrin: :biggrin: .


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Jan 22 2009, 08:05 PM~12786205
> *I WAS THERE 2  :biggrin:  :biggrin: .
> *


GOOD LOOKIN OUT 2 LOUU LOL! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

BY PM GAME OVER WILL BE ATTENDING THIS YEAR! :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Gangs To Grace will be there!! We have been there since the 1st one and won't miss it!! Big ups to Traffic for shows like this!!
:biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 22 2009, 08:15 PM~12786316
> *Gangs To Grace will be there!!  We have been there since the 1st one and won't miss it!!  Big ups to Traffic for shows like this!!
> :biggrin:
> *


RITE ON GANGS 2 GRACE! :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

YES, YES! PEOPLE! IT'S THAT TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL} NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT FLOW :0 ! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: 

CONTAGIOUS CC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC
OHANA CC
PRIDE CC
SOCIOS CC
INTOXICATED CC
KING OF KINGS CC
FORGIVIN CC
JO JO 67
CHERRY 64
LOYALTY ONES CC
ELUSIVE CC
J DIE CAST
WAACHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
BLVD KINGS CC
OLDIES CC SGV
BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
GANS 2 GRACE CC

WHO ELSE WILL BE READY TO PUT DOWN A SHOW! LET IT BE KNOWN!  :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jan 22 2009, 06:38 PM~12786578
> *YES, YES! PEOPLE! IT'S THAT TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL} NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT FLOW :0 !  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ...


ADD LATIN LIFE TO THE LIST


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

YES SIR!  LATIN LIFE ADDED!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

YES, YES! PEOPLE! IT'S THAT TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL} NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT FLOW :0 ! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: 

CONTAGIOUS CC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC
OHANA CC
PRIDE CC
SOCIOS CC
INTOXICATED CC
KING OF KINGS CC
FORGIVIN CC
JO JO 67
CHERRY 64
LOYALTY ONES CC
ELUSIVE CC
J DIE CAST
WAACHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
BLVD KINGS CC
OLDIES CC SGV
BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
GANS 2 GRACE CC
LATIN LIFE CC

WHO ELSE WILL BE READY TO PUT DOWN A SHOW! LET IT BE KNOWN!  :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

LAST YEAR'S WAS BIG....... LET'S MAKE THIS YEAR'S HUGE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: TRAFFIC SURE KNOWS HOW TO PUT ON A SHOW!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jan 22 2009, 09:22 PM~12787079
> *LAST YEAR'S WAS BIG.......  LET'S MAKE THIS YEAR'S HUGE!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:    TRAFFIC SURE KNOWS HOW TO PUT ON A SHOW!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jan 22 2009, 07:38 PM~12786578
> *YES, YES! PEOPLE! IT'S THAT TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL} NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT FLOW :0 !  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ...


Spell check James...

Gangs 2 Grace
not
Gans 2 Grace...

Thanks
:biggrin:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jan 22 2009, 07:09 PM~12786906
> *YES, YES! PEOPLE! IT'S THAT TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL} NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT FLOW :0 !  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ...


big ups TRAFFIC. this thing gonna be of the charts!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE NEED-A-FREAK, WHOS PRODUCTIONS, KUTTY&RICHIE 59 FROM STREET LOW MAGAZINE, TORO FROM IMPALA MAGAZINE, TWO-TONZ, :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

WE NOW HAVE THE DATE MARKED ON OUR CALENDERS AND WE WILL BE THERE!!!!! :yes:  :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

THANKS JOHNNY WE APPRCIATE YOUR SUPPORT OLDIES C.C. :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PRIDE So Cal_@Jan 22 2009, 04:47 PM~12784817
> *Thanks compa we appreciate your support PRIDE YOU GUYS ARE GOOD GENTE</span> :thumbsup: :wave:*


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

ROLLIN IN BY THE HUNDREDS EARLY IN THE MORNING IN 2008! WHO ELSE WILL BE DOWN FOR THIS 2009 SHOWDOWN!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

SO MUCH {TRAFFIC}! :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

this summer ill be out with my 2010 Lowrider Calendar....so you are deffinetly going to see at your show in Full Force this year....see you guys at the show


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

LOOKING GOOD JAMES KEEP IT UP


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

U already know KINGS OF KINGS will be there. Big props on your show. Get ready because it will be here before u know it :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@Jan 23 2009, 02:17 AM~12790028
> *U already know KINGS OF KINGS will be there. Big props on your show. Get ready because it will be here before u know it  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :werd: :thumbsup: KING OF KINGS! :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks for your support King of Kings see you guys at your show :wave:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jan 22 2009, 11:52 PM~12789696
> *WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE NEED-A-FREAK, WHOS PRODUCTIONS, KUTTY&RICHIE 59 FROM STREET LOW MAGAZINE, TORO FROM IMPALA MAGAZINE, TWO-TONZ, :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

TTT! for a bad ass show. :thumbsup: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jan 22 2009, 04:30 PM~12784642
> *WE'LL KEEP YOU POSTED ON NEW INFO. AS WE PROGRESS.
> *


:yes: :thumbsup: OLD MEMORIES EAST SIDE


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

I'll be there .....  


I missed last years but not missing this year ..... :biggrin:


----------



## BALLERZ INC (Oct 16, 2008)

WE MIGHT JUST TAKE OVER ANOTHER YEAR. WHAT WOULD THAT BE? BACK 2 BACK 2 BACK BEST CLUB. WHAT ARE WE THE LAKERS...lol...BALLERZ INC COMING STRONGER & MORE IMPROVED. YOULL SEE


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

I will be there for sure. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT

Gangs to Grace busting out new cars for 09...

We will have them there!!

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_DADYSGIRL-SKANLESS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE_


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Jan 23 2009, 06:44 PM~12796632
> *that's cool it will be good to see you & DADYSGIRL IN THE HOUSE</span> :thumbsup: :wave:*


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BALLERZ INC_@Jan 23 2009, 12:40 PM~12793353
> *WE MIGHT JUST TAKE OVER ANOTHER YEAR. WHAT WOULD THAT BE? BACK 2 BACK 2 BACK BEST CLUB. WHAT ARE WE THE LAKERS...lol...BALLERZ INC COMING STRONGER & MORE IMPROVED. YOULL SEE
> *


WE DO APPRECIATE YOUR GUYS LOYAL SUPPORT BALLERZ, LOOKING FOWARD TO SEEING YOU GUYS EVEN DEEPER THIS YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Jan 22 2009, 06:09 PM~12785609
> *:0 <span style=\'font-family:Times\'>COUNT ME IN!  I WAS THERE LAST YEAR WOULDN'T MISS IT FOR ANY THING IN THE WORLD</span> :biggrin:
> *




i WAS THERE LAST YEAR TOO, BUT DOES THiS MEAN FOR THE "2009" i CAN'T BRiNG MY CAR??? :biggrin: TO THE VERY TOP "TRAFFiC"


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

BOXER, YOU'RE ONE OF US NOW. WE LEAVE OUR CARS @ HOME TO MAKE ROOM FOR OTHERS. I WISH WE HAD THE ROOM TO BRING ALL OUR RIDES :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Jan 23 2009, 06:44 PM~12796632
> *DADYSGIRL-SKANLESS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> 
> 
> ...


Hey I was there. Where was my beer? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SD38PLYM_@Jan 23 2009, 04:41 PM~12795623
> *I will be there for sure. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


hope you can make it jaime :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jan 23 2009, 08:22 PM~12797949
> *Hey I was there. Where was my beer? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jan 23 2009, 07:07 PM~12797366
> *<span style=\'colorurple\'>WHUT UP BRO, I USE TO MANAGE PROPERTY IN DOWNTOWN POMONA[/i]*


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

Well shit....... :biggrin: been to everyone of the last 4 shows might as well make it a TRADITION and go to this one too!.........Of course we will be there!


----------



## RI82REGAL (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jan 22 2009, 09:09 PM~12786906
> *YES, YES! PEOPLE! IT'S THAT TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL} NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT FLOW :0 !  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ...


ROYAL IMAGE CC WILL BE THERE


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TraditionCC_@Jan 24 2009, 02:45 AM~12799968
> *Well shit....... :biggrin:  been to everyone of the last 4 shows might as well make it a TRADITION and go to this one too!.........Of course we will be there!
> *


correction 3 shows......ok its late n i'm tired!LOL
TTT for Traffic


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jan 22 2009, 06:42 PM~12785966
> *YES, YES! PEOPLE! IT'S THAT TIME FOR THE ORIGINAL ROLL CALL NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN AFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT FLOW :0 !  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> CONTAGIOUS
> ...


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jan 23 2009, 08:58 PM~12797784
> *BOXER, YOU'RE ONE OF US NOW. WE LEAVE OUR CARS @ HOME TO MAKE ROOM FOR OTHERS. I WISH WE HAD THE ROOM TO BRING ALL OUR RIDES :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: Mark, how is everything, it's been awhile? Say :wave: to your family and Boogie from Tradition cc for me. Also congrats to BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE for joining TRAFFIC cc, he is a cool cat. I will be at your car show with SHOPS LAGGARD and the rest of UCE cc. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TraditionCC_@Jan 24 2009, 02:45 AM~12799968
> *Well shit....... :biggrin:  been to everyone of the last 4 shows might as well make it a TRADITION and go to this one too!.........Of course we will be there!
> *


Thanks for your support Mikey and Tradition c.c. :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RI82REGAL_@Jan 24 2009, 02:47 AM~12799972
> *ROYAL IMAGE CC WILL BE THERE
> *


Cool Royal Image. Thanks for your support, your cars are looking good. :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Jan 24 2009, 12:06 PM~12802037
> *:wave: Mark, how is everything, it's been awhile? Say  :wave: to your family and Boogie from Tradition cc for me. Also congrats to BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE for joining TRAFFIC cc, he is a cool cat.  I will be at your car show with SHOPS LAGGARD and the rest of UCE cc. Stay   from Vic UCE Stockton.
> *


Yeah he is a real cool dude. He will be a good member.How have you been? Say Hi to Lil Vic and thanks alot for your guys support. Big ups to UCE. I'll say hi to Boogie for you when i see him. :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

YES, YES! PEOPLE! IT'S THAT TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL} NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT FLOW :0 ! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: 

CONTAGIOUS CC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC
OHANA CC
PRIDE CC
SOCIOS CC
INTOXICATED CC
KING OF KINGS CC
FORGIVIN CC
JO JO 67
CHERRY 64
LOYALTY ONES CC
ELUSIVE CC
J DIE CAST
WAACHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
BLVD KINGS CC
OLDIES CC SGV
BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
GANGS 2 GRACE CC
LATIN LIFE CC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC
BALLERZ INC. CC
OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
SD38PLM
SKANLESS CC
TRADITION CC
ROYAL IMAGE CC
SOCIOS CC
UCE CC
WHO ELSE WILL BE READY TO PUT DOWN A SHOW! LET IT BE KNOWN!  :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jan 24 2009, 07:17 PM~12804823
> *YES, YES! PEOPLE! IT'S THAT TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL} NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT FLOW :0 !  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ...


We will be there twice. :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Streetlow is always down. :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Latin Luxury will be there for sure!!! We had a great time last year can't wait
TTT!!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jan 24 2009, 07:17 PM~12804823
> *YES, YES! PEOPLE! IT'S THAT TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL} NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT FLOW :0 !  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ...


  
It's not that hard to fix....


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

YES, YES! PEOPLE! IT'S THAT TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL} NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT FLOW :0 ! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: 

CONTAGIOUS CC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC
OHANA CC
PRIDE CC
SOCIOS CC
INTOXICATED CC
KING OF KINGS CC
FORGIVIN CC
JO JO 67
CHERRY 64
LOYALTY ONES CC
ELUSIVE CC
J DIE CAST
WAACHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
BLVD KINGS CC
OLDIES CC SGV
BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
ONCE AGAIN THANKS TO EVERYBODY FOR THEIR SUPPORT. FROM THE TRAFFIC FAMILY


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jan 24 2009, 10:01 PM~12806168
> *YES, YES! PEOPLE! IT'S THAT TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL} NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT FLOW :0 !  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ...


Thanks Mark, hopefully James will use this one for the next post!! 
Missed you guys at Hoppo's today...
Hopefully we will see you in Old Town Pomona next weekend.


----------



## RI82REGAL (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jan 24 2009, 06:12 PM~12803995
> *Cool Royal Image. Thanks for your support, your cars are looking good. :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jan 22 2009, 07:38 PM~12786578
> *YES, YES! PEOPLE! IT'S THAT TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL} NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT FLOW :0 !  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ...


u know we r there count us in TRADITION (SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA) :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Jan 23 2009, 06:44 PM~12796632
> *DADYSGIRL-SKANLESS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jan 24 2009, 10:01 PM~12806168
> *YES, YES! PEOPLE! IT'S THAT TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL} NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT FLOW :0 !  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jan 24 2009, 05:24 PM~12804080
> *Yeah he is a real cool dude. He will be a good member.How have you been? Say Hi to Lil Vic and thanks alot for your guys support. Big ups to UCE. I'll say hi to Boogie for you when i see him. :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


the uce fam! will b in full force USO onelove to my USO j/rock got u braddah jah bless :biggrin:


----------



## E6364 (Feb 20, 2007)

for sure CLASSIFIED C.C WILL BE THERE


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jan 25 2009, 11:08 AM~12808458
> *the uce fam! will b in full force USO onelove to my USO j/rock got u braddah jah bless :biggrin:
> *


:0 :thumbsup: {KING FOUNDER KITA OF USO/UCE} HAS SPOKEN! :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: 

THANK YOU BROTHA KITA! LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING U AND THE UCE NATION THERE! :yes: :werd: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 24 2009, 10:50 PM~12806076
> *
> It's not that hard to fix....
> *


SORRY AL. I WAS UNDER MEDS. I THOUGHT I FIXED IT. IT'S ALL GOOD NOW AND FIXED. AND THANKS MARK! :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jan 24 2009, 08:17 PM~12804823
> *YES, YES! PEOPLE! IT'S THAT TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL} NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT FLOW :0 !  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ...


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

NOW ADDED BY CELL CALL TRUCHA CC! :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jan 24 2009, 08:17 PM~12804823
> *YES, YES! PEOPLE! IT'S THAT TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL} NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT FLOW :0 !  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ...


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jan 24 2009, 07:17 PM~12804823
> *YES, YES! PEOPLE! IT'S THAT TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL} NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT FLOW :0 !  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ...


We plan to be there!! :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Jan 25 2009, 03:34 PM~12809952
> *We plan to be there!!  :biggrin:
> *


RITE ON FIRME CLASSICS CC! :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jan 24 2009, 08:17 PM~12804823
> *YES, YES! PEOPLE! IT'S THAT TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL} NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT FLOW :0 !  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ...


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanx for the PM Jrock see you all there


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Jan 25 2009, 07:56 PM~12811848
> *Thanx for the PM Jrock see you all there
> *


U GOT IT KANDYLAC! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

IM GOING TO DO MY BEST TO HAVE MY 64 DONE BY THEN, TO REPRESENT ELUSIVE C.C. I.E. CHAPTER :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jan 25 2009, 08:17 PM~12812070
> *IM GOING TO DO MY BEST TO HAVE MY 64 DONE BY THEN, TO REPRESENT ELUSIVE C.C.  I.E. CHAPTER :biggrin:
> *


SOUNDS GOOD! HIT US BACK IF YOU ARE ABLE TO REPRESENT AND SO YOUR NAME WILL BE ADDED TO THE LIST! :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jan 24 2009, 08:17 PM~12804823
> *YES, YES! PEOPLE! IT'S THAT TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL} NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT FLOW :0 !  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ...


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

NOW ADDED BY PM FOOLISHINVEGAS FROM UCE CC VEGAS CHAPTER! :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jan 24 2009, 08:17 PM~12804823
> *YES, YES! PEOPLE! IT'S THAT TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL} NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT FLOW :0 !  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ...


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jan 25 2009, 08:27 PM~12812165
> *NOW ADDED BY PM FOOLISHINVEGAS FROM UCE CC VEGAS CHAPTER! :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


. . what time we meetin' at Hooters !?!?! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jan 25 2009, 07:20 PM~12812104
> *SOUNDS GOOD! HIT US BACK IF YOU ARE ABLE TO REPRESENT AND SO YOUR NAME WILL BE ADDED TO THE LIST! :thumbsup:
> *


HEY JROCK WE'RE ALREADY ON THE LIST AND I STILL HAVE MY MONTE IF ANYTHING...BUT WE'LL BE THERE FOR SURE BROTHER :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jan 25 2009, 08:58 PM~12812512
> *HEY JROCK WE'RE ALREADY ON THE LIST AND I STILL HAVE MY MONTE IF ANYTHING...BUT WE'LL BE THERE FOR SURE BROTHER :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


SOUNDS GOOD. I GOT U IERAIDERGUY05! :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Jan 25 2009, 08:54 PM~12812467
> *. . what time we meetin' at Hooters !?!?!  :biggrin:
> *


GET AT ME THE MONTH OF THE SHOW AND WE CAN MAKE IT HAPPEN! :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jan 24 2009, 08:17 PM~12804823
> *YES, YES! PEOPLE! IT'S THAT TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL} NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT FLOW :0 !  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ...


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jan 25 2009, 11:02 PM~12814073
> *GET AT ME THE MONTH OF THE SHOW AND WE CAN MAKE IT HAPPEN! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

CONSAFOS WILL BE THERE AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:uh: :0 :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Jan 25 2009, 11:09 PM~12814156
> *CONSAFOS WILL BE THERE AGAIN :biggrin:
> *


 :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jan 24 2009, 08:17 PM~12804823
> *YES, YES! PEOPLE! IT'S THAT TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL} NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT FLOW :0 !  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jan 25 2009, 10:30 PM~12814379
> *
> *


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

SOUNDS GOOOOD


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Jan 26 2009, 12:43 AM~12815240
> *SOUNDS GOOOOD
> *


  :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jan 25 2009, 11:51 PM~12815326
> *  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


THANKS 4 THE MESSAGE COUNT ME IN AND MY CHAPTER (818) RIDERS


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 26 2009, 02:51 AM~12816007
> *THANKS 4 THE MESSAGE COUNT ME IN AND MY CHAPTER (818) RIDERS
> 
> 
> ...


GET DOWN! GOODTIMES (818) CHAPTER! :biggrin:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

TTT! :wave:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

I'd like to make it down there.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

SGV CHAPTER WILL BE THERE!!!! GRACIAS FOR THE INVITE PERRO!!!!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jan 24 2009, 08:17 PM~12804823
> *YES, YES! PEOPLE! IT'S THAT TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL} NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT FLOW :0 !  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ...


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jan 24 2009, 07:17 PM~12804823
> *YES, YES! PEOPLE! IT'S THAT TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL} NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT FLOW :0 !  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ...


*WE WILL BE THERE TO SOPPORT TRAFFIC C.C *


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

GoodFellas should be there


----------



## sixfourjoe (Jun 26, 2007)

Generations Car Club will be there.......


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

NOW ADDED BY PM! MAJESTIC CC VENTURA COUNTY CHAPTER! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Jan 26 2009, 05:19 PM~12820498
> *GoodFellas should be there
> *


WELCOME GOODFELLAS CC! :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixfourjoe_@Jan 26 2009, 06:04 PM~12820933
> *Generations Car Club will be there.......
> 
> 
> ...


GET DOWN GENERATIONS CC! :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jan 24 2009, 08:17 PM~12804823
> *YES, YES! PEOPLE! IT'S THAT TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL} NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT FLOW :0 !  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ...


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Last Year...














































Some Friends that rolled with us


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:0


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Flash Back to First Annual!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

No Pics from 2nd Annual but we do have this!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin Escobar (Sep 21, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

NICE PICS AL! :biggrin: NOW MORE FROM LAST YEAR!  :biggrin: :yes: :werd: :nicoderm: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jan 26 2009, 11:50 AM~12818843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LATIN LIFE CC SUPPORTING TRAFFIC CC


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADDY EXTRA_@Jan 26 2009, 10:12 PM~12824718
> *LATIN LIFE CC SUPPORTING TRAFFIC CC
> *


thank's for your support LATIN LIFE C.C. :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: thank you for the pm JROCK im there :thumbsup: Rolos63 BEST OF FRIENDS c.c. Los A ngeles


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rolandos1963_@Jan 26 2009, 11:30 PM~12824948
> *:biggrin: thank you for the pm JROCK im there  :thumbsup:  Rolos63 BEST OF FRIENDS c.c. Los A ngeles
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :werd:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jan 24 2009, 08:17 PM~12804823
> *YES, YES! PEOPLE! IT'S THAT TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL} NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT FLOW :0 !  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jan 22 2009, 04:30 PM~12784642
> *WE'LL KEEP YOU POSTED ON NEW INFO. AS WE PROGRESS.
> *


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jan 27 2009, 12:18 AM~12825516
> *
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

NOW TRAFFIC WELCOMES REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS! :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> YES, YES! PEOPLE! IT'S THAT TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL} NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT FLOW :0 ! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:
> 
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC
> ...


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

:0 :biggrin: you can count Our Illusions in


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: :worship: 

*BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES C.C. WILL BE THERE 4 SURE!!!!!*


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jan 27 2009, 04:33 PM~12831518
> *:0  :biggrin: you can count Our Illusions in
> *


WELCOME OUR ILLUSIONS! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dmacraider_@Jan 27 2009, 05:05 PM~12831907
> *:thumbsup:  :worship:
> 
> BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES C.C. WILL BE THERE 4 SURE!!!!!
> *


GOOD LOOKIN OUT BEST OF FRIENDS! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> YES, YES! PEOPLE! IT'S THAT TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL} NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT FLOW :0 ! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:
> 
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC
> ...


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

LEGENDARY {OG ELITE MEMBER MARIO SR.} IN {TRAFFIC} FOR LAST YEARS SHOW!    

























CHECK THIS {OG} FOOTAGE!  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vx8DzjD29x0&feature=related


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

WHATS UP GUYS?


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jan 28 2009, 01:46 AM~12834229
> *WHATS UP GUYS?
> *


WHAT UP RITCH! :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

BY PM. WELCOME BACK DIP'N CAR CLUB! AND WELCOME WESTSIDE CAR CLUB! :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> YES, YES! PEOPLE! IT'S THAT TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL} NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT FLOW :0 ! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:
> 
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

GOT A PM BY {KING 61} OF WACO, TEXAS! HIS RIDE SHOULD BE READY FOR THE SHOW! :thumbsup: :yes: :nicoderm: :worship: :0 :cheesy:  uffin:








[/QUOTE]


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

Pics are looking good JROCK :yes:


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

GRACIAS FOR THE INVITE ....L.1s.C.C WILL BE THERE NICE SHOW LAST YEAR CANT MISS THIS ONE :thumbsup:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

YOU CAN ADD THE WESTSIDE C.C. TO THAT LIST, WE WILL BE THERE THIS YEAR WITH A FEW CARS FO SHO!!! HOMIES


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jan 27 2009, 11:56 PM~12834282
> *BY PM. WELCOME BACK DIP'N CAR CLUB! AND WELCOME WESTSIDE CAR CLUB! :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


THANKS FOR THE INVITE JROCK, C U AND THE REST OF OUR LOWRIDER BRUTHAS THERE. I MISSED IT LAST YEAR BUT A COUPLE OF OUR MEMBERS WERE THERE AND SAID THAT IT WAS THE SHIT, SO THIS YEAR WE'RE THERE DUDE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theloyaltyones_@Jan 28 2009, 10:08 AM~12835603
> *GRACIAS FOR THE INVITE ....L.1s.C.C WILL BE THERE NICE SHOW LAST YEAR CANT MISS THIS ONE  :thumbsup:
> *


:werd: UP! LOYALTY ONES! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PRIDE So Cal_@Jan 28 2009, 09:57 AM~12835518
> *Pics are looking good JROCK :yes:
> *


THANX CRAZY 8! :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> YES, YES! PEOPLE! IT'S THAT TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT FLOW :0 ! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:
> 
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC
> ...


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

HERE ARE SOME NEARBY HOTEL LOCATION LINKS FOR HOTEL RESERVATION INFO. FOR OUR VISITING GUESTS! :0   :cheesy: :biggrin: 

http://www.hotels.com/

http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true

AND FOR OUR VISITING GUEST'S HERE ARE SOME PLACES TO GO TO ENTERTAIN YOUR TIME BEFORE THE SHOW! :thumbsup: :yes: :nicoderm: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin: 

http://www.montclairplaza.com/html/Index2.asp

http://www.simon.com/mall/default.aspx?ID=1258

http://www.moviefone.com/theater/edwards-o...m/127/showtimes

http://cahoota.com/2008/07/labor-day-fun-t...back-to-school/

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=-&sll=340703...773756546623186
http://www.hooters.com/


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

will be there


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 28 2009, 12:38 PM~12837187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WE GOT U EL RAIDER {SOCIOS}!


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jan 28 2009, 04:10 AM~12834501
> *GOT A PM BY {KING 61} OF WACO, TEXAS! HIS RIDE SHOULD BE READY FOR THE SHOW! :thumbsup:  :yes:  :nicoderm:  :worship:  :0  :cheesy:    uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

I WILL SAVE THE DATE!


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Jan 28 2009, 05:52 PM~12840869
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jan 28 2009, 09:47 PM~12844009
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


LOOKING REAL GOOD MARK!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> > YES, YES! PEOPLE! IT'S THAT TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL} NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT FLOW :0 ! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:
> >
> > CONTAGIOUS CC
> > ROLLERZ ONLY CC
> ...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TRAFFIC 58, BIG LOUU, TRAFFIC-LAC Aint no Body! hello brothers :wave:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

WHAT'S UP MARK :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

NOW BY PM RESPONSE WELCOME {UNIQUES CAR CLUB ARIZONA CHAPTER}! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

Nice pics Jrock keep up the good work!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jan 29 2009, 03:39 AM~12846272
> *Nice pics Jrock keep up the good work!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


THANKS MARK! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK+Jan 28 2009, 02:57 PM~12839098-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

just imagine the work the members did and the list keeps getting longer thanks for all of the support from all of the CLUBS

JROCK --> :worship:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jan 28 2009, 10:13 PM~12844411
> *TRAFFIC 58, BIG LOUU, TRAFFIC-LAC Aint no Body! hello brothers :wave:
> *


 :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Jan 29 2009, 09:00 AM~12846816
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> just imagine the work the members did and the list keeps getting longer thanks for all of the support from all of the CLUBS
> ...


 :0 :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> YES, YES! PEOPLE! IT'S THAT TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL} NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT FLOW :0 ! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:
> 
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC
> ...


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

I HAVE MORE PICS. STAY TUNED! :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> > YES, YES! PEOPLE! IT'S THAT TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL} NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT FLOW :0 ! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:
> >
> > CONTAGIOUS CC
> > ROLLERZ ONLY CC
> > ...


----------



## xtremexb (Jan 6, 2009)

MAXIMUM POWER C.C. WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT. :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xtremexb_@Jan 29 2009, 02:06 PM~12849668
> * MAXIMUM POWER C.C. WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT. :biggrin:
> *


2 THA MAXIMUM POWER X TWOOOOOOOOOO :0 :biggrin: ! [MAXIMUM POWER]! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jan 22 2009, 05:30 PM~12784642
> *WE'LL KEEP YOU POSTED ON NEW INFO. AS WE PROGRESS.</span>
> *




<span style=\'color:turquoise\'>*:thumbsup: THAT'S WHAT'S UP...WISH YOU SUCCESS...THANKS FOR THE WELCOMING  *


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jan 29 2009, 09:30 PM~12854793
> *:thumbsup:  THAT'S WHAT'S UP...WISH YOU SUCCESS...THANKS FOR THE WELCOMING
> *


Thanks homie hope you can make down FROM TRAFFIC FAM  :wave:


----------



## BOOGIE 83 (Nov 26, 2008)

FOR SURE IM GOING TO BE THERE EARLY MORNING FOR A GOOD PARKING :420: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :around:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jan 29 2009, 09:55 AM~12848550
> *I HAVE MORE PICS. STAY TUNED! :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :worship: keep them coming :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jan 30 2009, 12:15 AM~12856060
> *:worship: keep them coming  :biggrin:
> *


OK! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

BY PM EDDIE {STREETLOW MAGAZINE} EDITOR WILL BE IN THE HOUSE! :thumbsup: :yes: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:0 2 THA TOP! :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

Living the low life will definitily be attending the car show with Vida :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jan 30 2009, 03:33 PM~12860487
> *Living the low life will definitily be attending the car show with Vida :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



ya se chingo mi vieja, no puede ir :biggrin: 


I just hope vida don't want 2 charge 2 take pics n she needs to leave some of those body guards at home, I'll keep her secure :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jan 30 2009, 04:33 PM~12860487
> *Living the low life will definitily be attending the car show with Vida :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


:0 :wow: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :yes:  :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> Living the low life will definitily be attending the car show with Vida :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

ADD IMPALAS TO THE LIST :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Jan 30 2009, 09:19 PM~12862801
> *ADD IMPALAS TO THE LIST :biggrin:
> *


U GOT IT RALPH AND WELCOME TO U AND THE {IMPALA CC} STOCKTON CHAPTER! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADDY EXTRA_@Jan 22 2009, 07:44 PM~12786632
> *ADD LATIN LIFE TO THE LIST
> *


AMIGOS LAS VEGAS WILL TRY TO BE THERE AND THANKS FOR THE INVITE :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Jan 30 2009, 08:19 PM~12862801
> *ADD IMPALAS TO THE LIST :biggrin:
> *


Hell yea Ralph it will be good to see Simple Six down here and the rest of IMPALAS you have some beautiful rides up there. :thumbsup: uffin: :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@Jan 30 2009, 09:25 PM~12863467
> *AMIGOS LAS VEGAS WILL  TRY TO BE THERE  AND THANKS FOR THE INVITE :thumbsup:
> *


Hope you guys can make it up. And thanks for your support AMIGOS :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

MORE PICS TO COME. STAY TUNED! :yes: :nicoderm: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jan 30 2009, 11:30 PM~12864559
> *MORE PICS TO COME. STAY TUNED! :yes:  :nicoderm:  :wave:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *



waiting :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jan 30 2009, 11:30 PM~12864559
> *MORE PICS TO COME. STAY TUNED! :yes:  :nicoderm:  :wave:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

ttt :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Jan 30 2009, 07:19 PM~12862801
> *ADD IMPALAS TO THE LIST :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

STILL WAITING FOR THE PICS :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

TTT! for the homies :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PRIDE So Cal_@Feb 2 2009, 09:12 AM~12880923
> *TTT! for the homies :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



X's 2 :biggrin:


----------



## bettyboop 63 (Feb 3, 2009)

cant wait i'll be there :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RI82REGAL_@Jan 24 2009, 02:47 AM~12799972
> *ROYAL IMAGE CC WILL BE THERE
> *


SEE YOU GUYS THERE...


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

:wave: :biggrin: TTT!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> YES, YES! PEOPLE! IT'S THAT TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT FLOW :0 ! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:
> 
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC
> ...


----------



## HerbieRdz (Jan 12, 2009)

Room For Any TAQUEROS?


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

BY PM RESPONSE. WELCOME SOWLOW CAR CLUB! :0  :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 31 2009, 02:26 AM~12865207
> *waiting  :nicoderm:  :biggrin:
> *


OK NO MORE WAITING! HERE WE GO!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hell razer_@Feb 1 2009, 10:10 PM~12877824
> *STILL WAITING FOR THE PICS :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


WAIT IS OVER! HERE'S MORE!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

NOW BY ROYALS CAR CLUB POST. WELCOME BACK EVEN DEEPER! ROYALS CAR CLUB OF LAS VEGAS, NEVEDA! :0  :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

uffin: lets keep them coming JROCK


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

HERE ARE SOME NEARBY HOTEL LOCATION LINKS FOR HOTEL RESERVATION INFO. FOR OUR VISITING GUESTS! :0   :cheesy: :biggrin: 

http://www.hotels.com/

http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true

AND FOR OUR VISITING GUEST'S HERE ARE SOME PLACES TO GO TO ENTERTAINE YOUR TIME BEFORE THE SHOW! :thumbsup: :yes: :nicoderm: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin: 

http://www.montclairplaza.com/html/Index2.asp

http://www.simon.com/mall/default.aspx?ID=1258

http://www.moviefone.com/theater/edwards-o...m/127/showtimes

http://cahoota.com/2008/07/labor-day-fun-t...back-to-school/

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=-&sll=340703...773756546623186
http://www.hooters.com/


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT!


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

:wave: Memo


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jan 22 2009, 07:38 PM~12786578
> *YES, YES! PEOPLE! IT'S THAT TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL} NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT FLOW :0 !  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ...


cook1970


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Feb 5 2009, 09:29 AM~12914275
> *cook1970
> 
> 
> ...



Very Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

BY MYSPACE CONTACT: WELCOME BACK {INNER CIRLE MOTORCYCLE CLUB}! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

SHOW IS GOING 2 BE A KNOCK OUT!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Feb 4 2009, 09:02 PM~12909910
> *:wave: Memo
> *


 :biggrin: WASSUP STEVE :cheesy:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

MORE PICS TO COME! STAY TUNED!


----------



## bettyboop 63 (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## bettyboop 63 (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

Nice Pics JROCK keep them coming :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bettyboop 63_@Feb 5 2009, 09:10 PM~12919898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :dunno:


----------



## BigRed85 (Mar 7, 2008)

:0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: TTT

bad ass rides :biggrin:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

thanks j-rock you know we will be there ..... :cheesy:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:uh: :0


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Feb 6 2009, 02:32 PM~12927655
> *C U THERE MIJA!
> *


how you been?


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Feb 6 2009, 03:32 PM~12927660
> *how you been?
> *


I'M GOOD PRINCESS! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Feb 6 2009, 02:34 PM~12927677
> *I'M GOOD PRINCESS! :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


that's good im glad to hear that ....


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Feb 6 2009, 03:38 PM~12927728
> *that's good im glad to hear that ....
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PRIDE So Cal_@Feb 6 2009, 10:13 AM~12924384
> *Nice Pics JROCK keep them coming :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


OK! :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Clean pics JROCK


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Feb 6 2009, 06:05 PM~12929312
> *Clean pics JROCK
> *


THANKS 72 KUTTY! :thumbsup: :wave: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

i am gooding to make this show 
the last one was out the hook.

The wagon justs keeps getting better


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

I'll be there again this year! Coverage from last year show will be in a future issue of Lowrider.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

HERE ARE SOME NEARBY HOTEL LOCATION LINKS FOR HOTEL RESERVATION INFO. FOR OUR VISITING GUESTS! :0   :cheesy: :biggrin: 

http://www.hotels.com/

http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true

AND FOR OUR VISITING GUEST'S HERE ARE SOME PLACES TO GO TO ENTERTAINE YOUR TIME BEFORE THE SHOW! :thumbsup: :yes: :nicoderm: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin: 

http://www.montclairplaza.com/html/Index2.asp

http://www.simon.com/mall/default.aspx?ID=1258

http://www.moviefone.com/theater/edwards-o...m/127/showtimes

http://cahoota.com/2008/07/labor-day-fun-t...back-to-school/

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=-&sll=340703...773756546623186
http://www.hooters.com/


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> > YES, YES! PEOPLE! IT'S THAT TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT FLOW :0 ! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:
> >
> > CONTAGIOUS CC
> > ROLLERZ ONLY CC
> > ...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> WE'LL KEEP YOU POSTED ON NEW INFO. AS WE PROGRESS.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 8 2009, 02:25 AM~12939953
> *
> *


WELCOME CARNALES UNIDOS CAR CLUB! :0  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

MORE PICS TO COME! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

BY PM! WELCOME NEU EXPOSURE CAR CLUB! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

{GAME OVER } WILL BE IN THE HOUSE THIS YEAR! :0 :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

Living the low life will definitily be attending the car show with Vida :biggrin: :thumbsup:
 :cheesy: :biggrin: 





































http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-n5VZgEkDNs&NR=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJq8PQIvOgU&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6l6_wK71wc&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RM5Yzs7cC4Y&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2b_CJ6lGtuE&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbUI9R33djM&feature=related


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks for inviting us again. This year I am going to try really hard to make it


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Feb 9 2009, 01:05 AM~12948195
> *Thanks for inviting us again.  This year I am going to try really hard to make it
> *


SOUNDS GOOD! WILL BE GLAD TO HAVE YOU GUY'S! :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJKT2tlBkwo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPZxoMOqH6I
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5BoHW-6DEs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5BoHW-6DEs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3aaHqmvJUk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TspNCgx5M5A
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6VaEL2qcqQ

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

CHERRY 64 WILL BE BACK IN THE HOUSE!
:thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin: 

SUP MR.TRINO.... SHOW AND ROLL....


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

MORE PICS TO COME!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

BY PM WELCOME {6QUATRO} OF CITY CAR CLUB OF SAN DIEGO! :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Feb 8 2009, 01:23 AM~12939938
> *
> *


Sup JRock! U can throw Uce Alameda County up there! We missed a good one last year! But saw all the pix and heard the stories from Cisco and the L.V. Uso's. We def gonna ride Uce! :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Feb 9 2009, 08:25 PM~12955267
> *Sup JRock! U can throw Uce Alameda County up there! We missed a good one last year! But saw all the pix and heard the stories from Cisco and the L.V. Uso's. We def gonna ride Uce! :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :werd: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

YOU CAN COUNT ON SOUTHERN LOWS C.C. OF MURRITA, CALIFAS TO BE THEIR BE OUR FIRST!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Feb 9 2009, 11:02 PM~12957326
> * YOU CAN COUNT ON SOUTHERN LOWS C.C. OF MURRITA, CALIFAS TO BE THEIR BE OUR FIRST!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :werd: UP SOWLOWS CAR CLUB! :thumbsup:  uffin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _DADYSGIRL-SKANLESS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE_


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> THANKS 4 THE MESSAGE COUNT ME IN AND MY CHAPTER (818) RIDERS


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

WATCH OUT FOR PHOTOGRAPHER {TWO TONZ}! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

Vanessa aka Chicanita


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

NOW HERE'S MORE FROM LAST YEARS SHOW! :thumbsup: :yes: :werd: :nicoderm: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

BY PM: WELCOME [CUSTOM/AIRBRUSH SPECIALISTS]! {KAL KONCEPTS} OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.! :thumbsup: :0 uffin: 
http://www.gotpaint.com/

http://www.gotpaint.com/theshop/shoptour.html

http://www.myspace.com/blacksheepkustomz

http://www.myspace.com/airsyndicate


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_KOOL JROCK, I LIKE_


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Feb 10 2009, 06:47 PM~12965667
> *KOOL JROCK, I LIKE
> *


 :0  :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: 

HERE'S MORE LAST YEARS SHOW PICS! :biggrin:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

*I HOPE EVERYONE GOT THERE TICKET CUZ THERE IS ONLY 24 LEFT AND WE ARE OUT.. IF YOU NEED TO GET IN THE DANCE PM ME AND I WILL NEED YOUR FIRST AND LAST NAME TO PLACE YOU ON THE LIST... :0 *



:biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:uh: :dunno: IT'S ALL GOOD! NOW BACK TO THE PICS! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm253/R...41_0234_145.jpg[/img]


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> > YES, YES! PEOPLE! IT'S THAT TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT FLOW :0 ! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:
> >
> > CONTAGIOUS CC
> > ROLLERZ ONLY CC
> > ...


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PRIDE So Cal_@Jan 23 2009, 11:26 AM~12792664
> *TTT! for a bad ass show. :thumbsup:  :yes:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

(INNER CIRCLE MOTORCYCLE CLUB)!  :yes: :nicoderm: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

MORE PLENTY OF PICS TO COME! :thumbsup:  :cheesy: :biggrin: uffin:

SO WHO'LL BE NEXT TO {SHOW} IT DOWN THIS YEAR?! :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## LifeAfterDeath 2 (Aug 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> > > YES, YES! PEOPLE! IT'S THAT TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT FLOW :0 ! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:
> > >
> > > CONTAGIOUS CC
> > > ROLLERZ ONLY CC
> > ...


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Feb 11 2009, 11:40 PM~12979682
> *ROLLERZ ONLY BAY AREA !
> WELL BE THERE !
> *


 :0 :cheesy: WELCOME OUT TO U ROLLERZ ONLY CC BAY AREA CHAP.! :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

We will be out there!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

good shit j rock :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Feb 11 2009, 10:49 PM~12979798
> *:0  :cheesy: WELCOME OUT TO U ROLLERZ ONLY  CC BAY AREA CHAP.!  :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS WE'LL SEE YOU THERE !


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Feb 12 2009, 02:04 PM~12984341
> *THANKS WE'LL SEE YOU THERE !
> *


  :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> WE'LL KEEP YOU POSTED ON NEW INFO. AS WE PROGRESS.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

GOT MORE PICS! STAY TUNED! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

THIS SHOW WILL BIGGER AND BADDER THAN EVER! GET READY! :yes: :nicoderm: :werd: :worship: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

dont forget to post it in the INLAND EMPIRE topic too! :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=356085&hl=


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 13 2009, 12:48 AM~12990357
> *dont forget to post it in the INLAND EMPIRE topic too! :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=356085&hl=
> *


OK SKIM!  :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

bump for the homies :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Feb 12 2009, 02:55 AM~12981088
> *We will be out there!
> *


WELCOME BACK ROYAL FANTASIES! :wave: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

STILL GOT PLENTY OF PICS.! STAY TUNED! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

BY RESPONSE! WELCOME LATIN WORLD CAR CLUB OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.! :thumbsup: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

STAY TUNED FOR PICS!  :biggrin:


----------



## Mario aka LilJuan (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:uh: :0 OK! :cheesy: WHERE WERE WE! OH YEAH! BACK TO LAST YEARS SHOW PICS! :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

STAY TUNED FOR MORE PICS! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

YES, YES! PEOPLE! IT'S THAT TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT FLOW :0 ! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: 

CONTAGIOUS CC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC
OHANA CC
PRIDE CC
SOCIOS CC
INTOXICATED CC
KING OF KINGS CC
FORGIVIN CC
JO JO 67
CHERRY 64 NOR. CAL.
LOYALTY ONES CC
ELUSIVE CC
J DIE CAST
WAACHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
OLDIES CC SGV
BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
GANGS 2 GRACE CC
LATIN LIFE CC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
BALLERZ INC. CC
OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
SD38PLM
SKANLESS CC
TRADITION CC
ROYAL IMAGE CC
SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
UCE CC
LATIN LUXURY CC
CLASSIFIED CC
STRAYS CC
SUENOS CC
STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
TRUCHA CC
FIRME CLASSICS CC
GROUPE CC
UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
LOS CALLES CC
CONSAFOS CC
CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
GENERATIONS CC
GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
MAJESTICS CC VC CHAP.
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
OUR ILLUSIONS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
DIP'N CC
WESTSIDE CC
KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
THE LOYALTY ONES CC
ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
STYLE CC
BOOGIE 83
MAXIMUM POWER CC
IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
NUBUENO
CITYWIDE CC
STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
HUERTA CC
INNER CIRCLE MC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC
6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
RUTHIE SKYE
KAL KONCEPTS
SOW LOWS CC
ROYAL FANTASIES CC
LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0 :biggrin:  

WHO ELSE WILL BE READY TO PUT DOWN A SHOW! LET IT BE KNOWN!  :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:
[/quote]


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

THERE'S MORE PICS TO COME! KEEP CHECKIN!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

t
.t
..t


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

MORE PICS COMIN STAY TUNED!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

http://www.cre8tivexchange.com/impalas/

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=366140&st=3540









































LOOK OUT FOR {IMPALAS MAGAZINE}! :0  :biggrin: :yes: :nicoderm: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

{STREETLOW} WILL BE DOWN TO SHOOT! :0  :cheesy: :biggrin: :yes: :werd: :nicoderm: :wave: uffin: 

http://www.streetlowmagazine.com/


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Feb 15 2009, 07:08 PM~13011428
> *http://www.cre8tivexchange.com/impalas/
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=366140&st=3540
> ...


what's up JROCK...you know we'll be there again....WON'T miss out.....thanks for evertying that the club did last year bro....we look forward again to this year...and we'll have a few surprises.....


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:  :nicoderm: :yes: uffin: 

{LOWRIDER MAGAZINE}! WILL BE REPRESENTING! :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jan 22 2009, 05:30 PM~12784642
> *WE'LL KEEP YOU POSTED ON NEW INFO. AS WE PROGRESS.
> *


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Feb 15 2009, 11:03 PM~13014377
> *
> *


what up J


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Feb 16 2009, 12:04 AM~13014390
> *what up J
> *


WHAT UP STEVE!  :wave:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

CHECK THIS {OG} FOOTAGE!  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vx8DzjD29x0&feature=related


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

BY PM WELCOME MR. OSO! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

BY PM. WELCOME BACK {SWIFT CAR CLUB}! :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pumpkin Escobar (Sep 21, 2008)

:rant:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pumpkin Escobar_@Feb 16 2009, 08:14 PM~13021575
> *:rant:
> *


 :uh: :rant: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Feb 15 2009, 11:04 PM~13014390
> *what up J
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Feb 15 2009, 11:03 PM~13014377
> *
> *


 :biggrin: "OOPS WRONG QOOTE", 
:thumbsup: JROCK!!!!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Feb 17 2009, 03:45 AM~13026288
> *:biggrin:  "OOPS WRONG QOOTE",
> :thumbsup:  JROCK!!!!
> *


IT'S ALL GOOD! KAR!


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)

THANKS FOR THE INVITE..JAY JAY ...PACHUCO CC


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

LOOK OUT FOR PHOTOGRAPHER {72 KUTTY}!  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes: :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

HERE'S MORE FROM{72 KUTTY}! :0  :cheesy: :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

TTT! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by supreme82_@Feb 18 2009, 09:19 PM~13045063
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  :wave: see you there


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Thanks to all that Have responsed todate and much LOVE to the TRAFFIC FAM*

JROCK one heluva job THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Feb 18 2009, 09:22 PM~13045125
> *
> *


C U THERE :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HELL YEAH LAST YEARS WAS SICK ILL BE HERE AGAIN AT THIS ONE :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Feb 19 2009, 12:05 PM~13049585
> *Thanks to all that Have responsed todate and much LOVE to the TRAFFIC FAM
> 
> JROCK one heluva job THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

TTT


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Sup TRAFFIC CC :wave:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT 4 HOMIE JROCK


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

What up....can't wait! Thanks JROCK for posting some of my pics.


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

I'M BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 22 2009, 10:44 PM~13081606
> *TTT 4 HOMIE JROCK
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Feb 22 2009, 10:51 PM~13081691
> *What up....can't wait! Thanks JROCK for posting some of my pics.
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

YES, YES! PEOPLE! IT'S THAT TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT FLOW :0 ! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: 

CONTAGIOUS CC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC
OHANA CC
PRIDE CC
SOCIOS CC
INTOXICATED CC
KING OF KINGS CC
FORGIVIN CC
JO JO 67
CHERRY 64 NOR. CAL.
LOYALTY ONES CC
ELUSIVE CC
J DIE CAST
WAACHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
OLDIES CC SGV
BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
GANGS 2 GRACE CC
LATIN LIFE CC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
BALLERZ INC. CC
OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
SD38PLM
SKANLESS CC
TRADITION CC
ROYAL IMAGE CC
SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
UCE CC
LATIN LUXURY CC
CLASSIFIED CC
STRAYS CC
SUENOS CC
STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
TRUCHA CC
FIRME CLASSICS CC
GROUPE CC
UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
LOS CALLES CC
CONSAFOS CC
CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
GENERATIONS CC
GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
MAJESTICS CC VC CHAP.
SWIFT CC
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
DIP'N CC
WESTSIDE CC
KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
THE LOYALTY ONES CC
ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
STYLE CC
BOOGIE 83
DUKES CC AV CA.
MAXIMUM POWER CC
IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
NUBUENO
CITYWIDE CC
STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
HUERTA CC
INNER CIRCLE MC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC
6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
RUTHIE SKYE
KAL KONCEPTS
SOW LOWS CC
ROYAL FANTASIES CC
LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0 :biggrin:  

WHO ELSE WILL BE READY TO PUT DOWN A SHOW! LET IT BE KNOWN!  :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

STAY TUNED FOR MORE PICS! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

WHAT UP J


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

OK HERE WE GO! :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:worship: TTT!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> WE'LL KEEP YOU POSTED ON NEW INFO. AS WE PROGRESS.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:0 TO THE TOP! :0


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

NICE PICS JROCK!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Feb 27 2009, 12:24 AM~13125288
> *NICE PICS JROCK!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS JO JO! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

http://www.cre8tivexchange.com/impalas/

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=366140&st=3540









































LOOK OUT FOR {IMPALAS MAGAZINE}! :0  :biggrin: :yes: :nicoderm: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

{STREETLOW} WILL BE DOWN TO SHOOT! :0  :cheesy: :biggrin: :yes: :werd: :nicoderm: :wave: uffin: 

http://www.streetlowmagazine.com/


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:  :nicoderm: :yes: uffin: 

{LOWRIDER MAGAZINE}! WILL BE REPRESENTING! :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

TTT uffin:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

CANT W8
:biggrin:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:yes: :yes: TTT!!!!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

WATCH OUT FOR SWIFT CAR CLUB! :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWpGphI1w6E&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MS-7CgTOqvY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yooZrwuszEg&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NJQZSpHNSE&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stCAfmmMyd0&feature=related


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

BE ON THE LOOK OUT FOR MAXIMUM POWER! :0  hno: :nicoderm: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stCAfmmMyd0&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOrdk-LoOkM&feature=related


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

IN THE HOUSE! BALLERZ EMPIRE! :0  uffin: uffin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENI6DQej9bg&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IjAA5rvjDo&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFng2tewGV4&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1q1RjA18xtE&feature=related


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

HERE'S MORE PICS OF LAST YEAR!  :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RcMOraQbbw8


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

MAJESTIC NATION WILL IN THE HOUSE!      


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHb3mZvx3tQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6az_u6Z9dGs&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MuP5L08uDTI&NR=1


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

MAKE SURE TO SEE EL VOLO :nicoderm:  :nicoderm: DO HIS THING!  :biggrin:  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDq972zM1gc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IiBoiJ5amQA&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmEQEWY6LOk&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3T1AcFvA3xM&feature=related


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

MORE VIDEO CLIPPING FROM LAST YEARS SHOW!  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G04oz2W74gs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpfWzbMOmTs&feature=related


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> WE'LL KEEP YOU POSTED ON NEW INFO. AS WE PROGRESS.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

UCE {USO} CAR CLUB WILL BE IN THE PLACE TO BE! :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVHtCVDN-3Q

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1ZEkZhlUdk&feature=related


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

ROYAL RICHES!  :biggrin:  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsBs0ny7128


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

ROLLERZ ONLY CAR CLUB WILL BE READY TO SET IT OFF! :werd: :yes: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTzGz0TyZjU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GzUZ32cnlw&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3I4HEsvVFoE&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qySmW-sx1Mk&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqoOMcJieqw&feature=related


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

VIDA GUERRA! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qgtk-abAK3I&feature=related


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

THEE ARTISTICS! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTpF15lyiEw


2 {OG}! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

BY PM. WELCOME LOW ILLUSSIONS CC OF DECOTO CA. EAST BAY! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

GAME OVER WILL BE STANDING TALL TO GO UP AGAINST THE BEST! :0 :0  











ANYBODY ELSE?! 
:yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

BLVD KINGS WILL BE COMIN UP! :yes: :werd: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNAkZvQzVZM...ynext=1&index=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHmEMI_XNho...ex=0&playnext=1


----------



## mundo (Aug 15, 2008)

It was a bad ass show last year. Can't wait for this years. Big props to TRAFFIC car club :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

CLASSIFIED WILL BE DOWN! :yes: :thumbsup: :cheesy: :biggrin: uffin: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FB1cnzFbDSo...laynext_from=PL


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

TTT! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

"WILL YOU BE READY THIS YEAR"?! :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

badass pics 72kutty :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Mar 3 2009, 01:22 AM~13162466
> *MAKE SURE TO SEE  EL VOLO :nicoderm:    :nicoderm: DO HIS THING!    :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDq972zM1gc
> ...


IT WAS COOL HANGING OUT WITH OTHER PHOTOGRAPHERS THAT WERE THERE LAST YEAR, I KNOW VOLO WAS THERE BUT I DIDNT SEE HIM...WILL MAKE SURE THIS YEAR THO!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

[/quote]



thanksssssss 4 da pics n u know I'll be there this year :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

>


thanksssssss 4 da pics n u know I'll be there this year :biggrin:
[/quote]
:0 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

LATIN LIFE IS DETERMINED TO COME BACK AGAIN! :0 :0


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Mr 61 (Apr 10, 2008)

Very Nice


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Mar 4 2009, 03:04 PM~13181181
> *IT WAS COOL HANGING OUT WITH OTHER PHOTOGRAPHERS THAT WERE THERE LAST YEAR, I KNOW VOLO WAS THERE BUT I DIDNT SEE HIM...WILL MAKE SURE THIS YEAR THO!!
> *


Will see you fo' sho' Big Mike! :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> Poco Loco.
> 
> Bomb of the Year '91, '93, '94, '95.
> Still around and kicking nearly 20 years later!
> ...


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

i was at the 2nd and 3rd cant wait for the 4th big ups to Traffic :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm going J Rock.. You hear me.. you already got my word (and my word is good), I told you last year that I was under the weather but I got my flu shot this year.. I got it covered. :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 5 2009, 02:42 AM~13187858
> * I'm going J Rock.. You hear me.. you already got my word (and my word is good), I told you last year that I was under the weather but I got my flu shot this year.. I got it covered.  :biggrin:
> *


:uh: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :tongue: EYE GOT U BABIE! WE'LL BE SEEING U THERE! AND WELCOME! :yes: :werd: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

HERE'S SOME OLD MEMORIES FOR YOU. BE READY TO CHECK THEM OUT!  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__ROo4HALHA


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TRUCHA WILL BE IN THE SEEN! :0 OH YEAH! :cheesy: :biggrin:  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eV9S1xTTrVQ&feature=related


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hySEIwIdfSM&NR=1


----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Mar 4 2009, 01:45 PM~13180188
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  SPECIAL RARE APPEREANCE OF {LEGENDARY MIKE LAMBERSON}! WAS IN THE HOUSE! :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlV9xOlyld8
> ...


MAN MIKE LOOKS DIFFERENT? I DONT THINK THATS MIKE I SEE HIM EVERY OTHER WEEK IT LOOKS LIKE HE CHANGED HIS LOOKS :nono: :scrutinize: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADDY EXTRA_@Mar 5 2009, 09:59 AM~13189308
> *MAN MIKE LOOKS DIFFERENT? I DONT THINK THATS MIKE  I SEE HIM EVERY OTHER WEEK IT LOOKS LIKE HE CHANGED HIS LOOKS  :nono:  :scrutinize:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:0


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

HERE'S MORE LAST YEARS PICS!  :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADDY EXTRA_@Mar 5 2009, 09:59 AM~13189308
> *MAN MIKE LOOKS DIFFERENT? I DONT THINK THATS MIKE  I SEE HIM EVERY OTHER WEEK IT LOOKS LIKE HE CHANGED HIS LOOKS  :nono:  :scrutinize:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WOOPS MY BAD CADDY EXTRA! GOOD LOOKIN OUT! THAT'S GEORGE PISTRIPIN A RIDE AT THE SHOW! GOT THE WRONG PICS OF THE PINSTRIPER MIXED UP!  :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

CHERRY 64 WILL BE MAKING IT'S RETURN! :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: 








































































































































BEST OF SHOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> CHERRY 64 WILL BE MAKING IT'S RETURN! :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

SKANLESS WILL BE MAKING THERE FIRST APPERANCE! :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 5 2009, 02:42 AM~13187858
> * I'm going J Rock.. You hear me.. you already got my word (and my word is good), I told you last year that I was under the weather but I got my flu shot this year.. I got it covered.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

ONTARIO CLASSICS!  :biggrin:  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyN40tdh45U

http://www.youtube.com/user/ontarioclassic


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

ANOTHER VIDEO TID BIT OF LAST YEARS SHOW!  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5BoHW-6DEs&feature=related


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

DOWN SOUTH WILL BE READY! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dALXxCicwI&feature=related


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

BY PM RESPONSE! NOKTURNAL WILL BE ATTENDING! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Z2YLhg-2uI&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1Qjht1tRuM&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3UKGxhlIXU&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtsGjHS313k&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IbVpdel8Xw&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13HscEQJP8M&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCuqaWzhBm0


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

CITY CAR CLUB WILL BE PRESENT! :yes: :nicoderm: :yes: :nicoderm: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNFHIvoIUIg


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

TTT! :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Mar 5 2009, 10:12 PM~13197814
> *WOOPS MY BAD CADDY EXTRA! GOOD LOOKIN OUT! THAT'S GEORGE PISTRIPIN A RIDE AT THE SHOW!  GOT THE WRONG PICS OF THE PINSTRIPER MIXED UP!    :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


LOL JROCK WAS MIKE OUT THERE THAT DAY?


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADDY EXTRA_@Mar 6 2009, 10:09 AM~13200075
> *LOL  JROCK WAS MIKE OUT THERE THAT DAY?
> *


IT WAS SO CROWDED OUT THERE! I THOUGHT I CAUGHT HIM AT THE RITE PLACE AT THE RITE TIME. IT'S GOING TO BE A BIGGER CHALLENGE SINCE THE SHOW IS GOING TO BE EVEN BIGGER THAN LAST YEARS WISH ME LUCK!  :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

MUCH LUV AND RESPECT TO MR. KITA!  












UCE>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>STILL {USO}!


----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Mar 6 2009, 12:44 PM~13202350
> *IT WAS SO CROWDED OUT THERE! I THOUGHT I CAUGHT HIM AT THE RITE PLACE AT THE RITE TIME. IT'S GOING TO BE A BIGGER CHALLENGE SINCE THE SHOW IS GOING TO BE EVEN BIGGER THAN LAST YEARS WISH ME LUCK!    :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


WELL I KNOW MIKE PRETTY GOOD MOST OF HIS TIME HE IS PINSTRIPPING IN HIS GARAGE AND THE REST OF HIS FREE TIME HE IS WITH HIS WIFE OR PLAYING GOLF IM PRETTY SURE HE KNOWS ABOUT YOUR SHOW YOU GUYS THROW DOWN ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS OF THE YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADDY EXTRA_@Mar 6 2009, 03:43 PM~13202786
> *WELL I KNOW MIKE PRETTY GOOD MOST OF HIS TIME HE IS PINSTRIPPING IN HIS GARAGE AND THE REST OF HIS FREE TIME HE IS WITH HIS WIFE OR PLAYING GOLF IM PRETTY SURE HE KNOWS ABOUT YOUR SHOW YOU GUYS THROW DOWN ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS OF THE YEAR :biggrin:
> *


GOOD LOOKIN CADDY EXTRA!  :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

LATIN WORLD WE'LL BE ATTENDING! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPYbV_GsETw


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

(MISC)  


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CNRR3Tgl24&feature=related


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

SAY WHAT'S UP WITH THE DUKES!  :0  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8lt1KK1cPY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqjYHoeq1eI&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JY_Oq4CJDgw&feature=related


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> CHERRY 64 WILL BE MAKING IT'S RETURN! :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]
  :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

YES, YES! PEOPLE! IT'S THAT TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT FLOW :0 ! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: 

CONTAGIOUS CC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC
OHANA CC
PRIDE CC
SOCIOS CC
INTOXICATED CC
KING OF KINGS CC
FORGIVIN CC
JO JO 67
CHERRY 64 NOR. CAL.
LOYALTY ONES CC
ELUSIVE CC
J DIE CAST
WAACHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
OLDIES CC SGV
BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
GANGS 2 GRACE CC
LATIN LIFE CC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
BALLERZ INC. CC
OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
SD38PLM
SKANLESS CC
TRADITION CC
ROYAL IMAGE CC
SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
UCE CC
LATIN LUXURY CC
CLASSIFIED CC
STRAYS CC
SUENOS CC
STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
TRUCHA CC
FIRME CLASSICS CC
GROUPE CC
UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
LOS CALLES CC
CONSAFOS CC
CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
GENERATIONS CC
GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
MAJESTICS CC VC CHAP.
SWIFT CC
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
DIP'N CC
WESTSIDE CC
KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
THE LOYALTY ONES CC
ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
STYLE CC
BOOGIE 83
DUKES CC AV CA.
MAXIMUM POWER CC
IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
NUBUENO
CITYWIDE CC
STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
HUERTA CC
INNER CIRCLE MC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC
6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
RUTHIE SKYE
KAL KONCEPTS
SOW LOWS CC
ROYAL FANTASIES CC
LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
NOKTURNAL CC
AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0 :biggrin:  

WHO ELSE WILL BE READY TO PUT DOWN A SHOW! LET IT BE KNOWN!  :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ontario classic cc (Feb 26, 2009)

ontario classics will be there


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ontario classic cc_@Mar 6 2009, 09:13 PM~13205752
> *ontario classics will be there
> *


 :cheesy: WASSUP ONTARIO CLASSICS :biggrin:


----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Mar 6 2009, 08:21 PM~13205793
> *:cheesy: WASSUP ONTARIO CLASSICS :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP MEMO :biggrin:


----------



## bulletproof (Jan 28, 2008)

t t t


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

ill see whats up and see if i can make it this year.


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADDY EXTRA_@Mar 7 2009, 12:44 AM~13207183
> *WHATS UP MEMO  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: WHATS CRACKIN ALEX :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

IMPALAS WILL BE LEAVING THERE MARK! :0 :yes: :thumbsup: uffin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4zeUvPzAlc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ck2_9vstn8&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ulqlntK8vk&feature=related


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

CHECK OUT THE STYLISTICS! :0 :0 :cheesy:  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJsJ3mYzpGI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMNJ_lOEsZ8


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

THE IMPERIALS! :0  :worship: :thumbsup: uffin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5UE0KFcyEM


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

[MISC] LOWRIDER L.A. :nicoderm: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VWrw5zVXOlk&feature=related

VEGAS VISITS L.A.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=454366&st=380



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YR0evTnI4p8&feature=related


----------



## bulletproof (Jan 28, 2008)

T T T!!!


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

LOWRIDER SCENE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!  :0  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyt4qpw7yeg


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

WATCH OUT FOR {KING 61} ! ALL THE WAY FROM {DALLAS, TEXAS}! :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :yes: :wave: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

HERE'S MORE PICS FROM LAST YEARS SHOW!  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

ROYAL IMAGE CAR CLUB! :biggrin:  :0 :cheesy:  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iPfqI4bJAo


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

(MISC) VIDEO FROM THE DELEGATION CAR CLUB! :0   

CALI CRUISIN FROM ELYSIAN TO DAKWEILDER TO THE SHAW! :werd: :nicoderm: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQWcvd7Ph9A

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DyStYtmBfY&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEOy-i2ZjOI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NOjPyU7i3Q&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8DFCCjyBU0&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZO5WtNQPJI&feature=related :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

(MISC)  :biggrin:  

MACK 10 IN THE I.E. !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dC7Do3MDwSI

LOWRIDER SHOW ON POMONA TEEN TV!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pBmhsifrKE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-o_TmIaiOXk&feature=related


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> WE'LL KEEP YOU POSTED ON NEW INFO. AS WE PROGRESS.
> 
> OFFICIAL FLYER WILL BE POSTED BY THE MIDDLE OF THE YEAR WITH THE FOLLOWING CATAGORIES! GET READY! :yes: :werd: :nicoderm: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

NOW ADDED BY PM ROYAL FAMILIA CAR CLUB! :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

(MISC) FOR YOUR ENTERTAINMENT LOWRIDER STYLE!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8iffDvXTcm8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z058NRkA6Ss&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATDDjrkKriE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QITOEwUQxS0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLgXjbBPAXA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghHzClzmBaI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUwCXMnistE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljIhADpW-4o&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xTVC8VgU1I

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WGI3XQdY3E&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixR3FW35-x0&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLwuKl47LPE&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NS7BnQMkIY&feature=related


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

MORE PICS TO COME!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

ON BEHALF OF TRAFFIC C.C. WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL WHO SUPPORTED OUR CAR SHOW. WE LOOK FOWARD TO THIS YEARS EVENT 4TH ANNUAL.















:wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Mar 9 2009, 03:43 PM~13226872
> *ON BEHALF OF TRAFFIC C.C. WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL WHO SUPPORTED OUR CAR SHOW. WE LOOK FOWARD TO THIS YEARS EVENT 4TH ANNUAL.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Mar 9 2009, 04:43 PM~13226872
> *ON BEHALF OF TRAFFIC C.C. WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL WHO SUPPORTED OUR CAR SHOW. WE LOOK FOWARD TO THIS YEARS EVENT 4TH ANNUAL.
> 
> 
> ...



:0 TO THE TOP :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

What's up Twotonz :wave:


----------



## Dezzy Flores (Jul 2, 2008)

Fasho !! my 67' Caprice And my 77' Monte' Will be There !!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dezzy Flores_@Mar 9 2009, 11:45 PM~13232474
> *Fasho !!  my 67' Caprice And my 77' Monte'  Will be There !!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :thumbsup: RITE ON DEZZY! :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

VIEJITOS! :0 :0 :0 :0  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JH3TzWohyyo...ynext=1&index=6


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

(MISC) LOWRIDER ENTERTAINMENT! TTT! :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZtcKGm_7EUs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jp7VbjybZIA&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jss9zSGgFs0&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvyMwGlXsNw&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTDotA7TgZw&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9cwSHKIHzk&feature=related


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Mar 10 2009, 04:47 AM~13233862
> *(MISC) LOWRIDR ENTERTAINMENT! TTT!  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

FOR PEOPLE ASKING FOR DIRECTIONS, PLANNING YOUR TRIP. THE ADDRESS IS:

123 NINTH ST.
UPLAND, CA. 91786


:uh: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

QUOTE(koolaid365 @ Mar 10 2009, 04:29 AM) 
blowout sale march 15 2009 at koolaid shop all day hydro parts battery coils motors gears door bumper metal tires everything must go sunday cars free food and soft drinks also there will be a hop at the shop at 4 pm also new adex adel2 new coils new motors old motors solnoids battery wire dealer pricing old coils 10.00 a pair old solnoids 1.00 old motors 10.00 everybody can come clubs haters hoppers street guys call 1 323 864 5050 ask for koolaid or leo were we are or just ask somebody that lowrides bigfish video blow basketball shootout raffels what every not fighting gangbaggin or trippin that day please


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

WAT UP JROCK, LOOKS LIKE THE KEEPS GETTING BIGGER AND BIGGER. SHOULD BE A GOOD ONE AGAIN THIS YEAR HOMIE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Mar 11 2009, 12:28 AM~13245242
> *WAT UP JROCK, LOOKS LIKE THE SHOW KEEPS GETTING BIGGER AND BIGGER.  SHOULD BE A GOOD ONE AGAIN THIS YEAR HOMIE!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 WHEW! :0 YEAH! BIGGER AND EVEN MORE EXCITING! I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT EVERYBODY PARTICIPATING THIS YEAR ARE GOING TO BRING TO THE TABLE! I THINK SINCERLY PEOPLE MAKE THIS SHOW AND OTHER RESPECTED SHOWS A SUCCESS AND THE PEOPLE DESERVE THE CREDIT! AND DOING ARE BEST TO INSURE THE BEST SHOW IT CAN POSSIBLY BE. AND I'M CONFIDENT THE PEOPLE COULD EXPECT NO LESS! :thumbsup: :yes: :werd: :biggrin: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:uh: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes: :werd: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

MORE LAST YEARS PICS!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

BY PM! WELCOME NITE OWLS CAR CLUB! :0  :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

(MISC) CRUISIN IN ELYSIAN PARK! :0 U KNOW HOW WE DO IT! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLN9IhyN310...ex=0&playnext=1


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Mar 10 2009, 11:57 PM~13245416
> *:0 WHEW!  :0  YEAH! BIGGER AND EVEN MORE EXCITING! I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT EVERYBODY PARTICIPATING THIS YEAR ARE GOING TO BRING TO THE TABLE! I THINK SINCERLY PEOPLE MAKE THIS SHOW AND OTHER RESPECTED SHOWS A SUCCESS AND THE PEOPLE DESERVE THE CREDIT! AND DOING ARE BEST TO INSURE THE BEST SHOW IT CAN POSSIBLY BE. AND I'M CONFIDENT THE PEOPLE COULD EXPECT NO LESS!  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :werd:  :biggrin:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

STAY TUNED FOR MORE PICS!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

BY PM. WELCOME BAJITO CAR CLUB! :0


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

BY PM! WELCOME UNIQUES CA. CAR CLUB! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

LOOK OUT FOR UNIQUES! :0  :nicoderm: :werd: uffin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...0#entry13257136

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fd1w-qb3Sok&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFEuGxYRNNI&feature=related


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

SuspectS will be there :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Mar 12 2009, 09:39 AM~13258428
> *SuspectS will be there :biggrin:
> *


WELCOME SUSPECTS!  :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT!


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Mar 12 2009, 08:39 AM~13258428
> *SuspectS will be there :biggrin:
> *


 :0 WHATS UP ANGEL??? WHERE U BEEN???


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

cant wait


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Mar 12 2009, 09:47 PM~13266115
> *:0 WHATS UP ANGEL???  WHERE U BEEN???
> *



What's up Memo. Been working going to las vegas all the way to lake havasu.
Man your show just keeps getting bigger & bigger :cheesy:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> YES, YES! PEOPLE! IT'S THAT TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL} NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT FLOW :0 ! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:
> 
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC
> ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

yo fellas pm me the address !


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Mar 13 2009, 12:14 PM~13271470
> *yo fellas pm me the address !
> *


 :biggrin: *123 E. NINTH ST. UPLAND, CA 91786*


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

TTT


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTTT! {TO THE TOP TRAFFIC}! :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Mar 12 2009, 03:29 AM~13257173
> *LOOK OUT FOR UNIQUES!  :0    :nicoderm:  :werd:  uffin:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...0#entry13257136
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

BY PM! WELCOME THE SUNSET CRUISERS! :0 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

Sema 2008 








The Team








Alex G!








FLEXIN THE SKILL ON THE WHEELS!


BE ON THE LOOK OUT FOR KAL KONCEPTS!  :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Mar 17 2009, 06:38 PM~13309072
> *
> *


 wut up J


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Mar 17 2009, 08:30 PM~13309648
> *wut up J
> *


WAT UP STEVE!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 17 2009, 11:41 PM~13312252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :0 :uh: :wow: :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## FamiliaPrideC.C. (Jan 12, 2009)

add FamiliaPride to the list :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FamiliaPrideC.C._@Mar 18 2009, 12:03 AM~13312559
> *add FamiliaPride  to the list :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :werd: U GOT IT! AND WELCOME FAMILIA PRIDE! :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

PHOTGRAPHER BIG MIKE WILL BE DOING HIS THING! HERE'S SOME SAMPLES! :ugh: :yes: :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

YES, YES! PEOPLE! IT'S THAT TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT OUT FLOW :0 ! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: 

CONTAGIOUS CC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC
OHANA CC
PRIDE CC
SOCIOS CC
INTOXICATED CC
KING OF KINGS CC
FORGIVIN CC
JO JO 67
CHERRY 64 NOR. CAL.
LOYALTY ONES CC
ELUSIVE CC
J DIE CAST
WAACHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
OLDIES CC SGV
BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
GANGS 2 GRACE CC
LATIN LIFE CC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
BALLERZ INC. CC
OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
SD38PLM
SKANLESS CC
TRADITION CC
ROYAL IMAGE CC
SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
UCE CC
LATIN LUXURY CC
CLASSIFIED CC
STRAYS CC
SUENOS CC
STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
TRUCHA CC
FIRME CLASSICS CC
GROUPE CC
UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
LOS CALLES CC
CONSAFOS CC
CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
GENERATIONS CC
GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
MAJESTICS CC VC CHAP.
SWIFT CC
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
DIP'N CC
WESTSIDE CC
KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
THE LOYALTY ONES CC
ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
STYLE CC
BOOGIE 83
DUKES CC AV CA.
MAXIMUM POWER CC
IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
NUBUENO
CITYWIDE CC
STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
HUERTA CC
INNER CIRCLE MC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC
6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
RUTHIE SKYE
KAL KONCEPTS
SOW LOWS CC
ROYAL FANTASIES CC
LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
NOKTURNAL CC
FREE RANGE CC
SUNSET CRUISERS CC
NITE OWLS CC
FAMILY PRIDE CC
AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0 :biggrin:  

WHO ELSE WILL BE READY TO PUT DOWN A SHOW! LET IT BE KNOWN!  :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

ANOTHER LIVIN THE LOW LIFE VIDEO! :yes: :nicoderm: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYDAC6xcze8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGqq4Ut2c4Q&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVzQ_vndybI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2799OEt1Cs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_htQEVYNEo&NR=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivC5xjfrlVs&feature=related


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

i will be there for sure, so add EZUP62 to the list solo, just me and my rag, ill pick up a hyna to roll shot gun there


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Mar 19 2009, 01:29 AM~13323178
> *i will be there for sure, so add EZUP62 to the list solo, just me and my rag, ill pick up a hyna to roll shot gun there
> *


U GOT IT EZ! :biggrin: 

:0 OH U CAN BRING MANY HYNAS U CAN FIT IN! :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT! :biggrin: NOW TIME FOR A COMMERCIAL BREAK!  :biggrin: :yes: :werd: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: :nicoderm: uffin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8-cwEzPraI&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkY2VrTeIBI&feature=related


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Mar 18 2009, 09:19 PM~13321307
> *YES, YES! PEOPLE! IT'S THAT TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT FLOW :0 !  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ...


WOW! :biggrin: hno:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

BY PM RESPONSE! WELCOME THE COUNCIL! :cheesy: CAR CLUB THAT IS! :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

PHOTOGRAPHER JAEBUENO WILL BE DOING HIS MAGIC! :0 :cheesy:  :yes: :nicoderm: 

http://jaebueno.wordpress.com/


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

(MISC) FOR YOUR ENTERTAINMENT! uffin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vazo3w8gulY&feature=related


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

A STREETLOW MAGAZINE PHOTO SHOOT! :biggrin:  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmRtKYmtmBY&feature=related


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

NOW THIS IS FUNNY! :biggrin: :yes: :nicoderm: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smIk9PZapX4&feature=related


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

MORE LAST YEAR'S SHOW PICS!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

MORE PICS AND INFO. UPDATE AFTER THE COMMERCIAL MESSAGES!  :yes: :nicoderm: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8-cwEzPraI&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toCEzCijfi4&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77ghCpKb4TQ&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOhkE2KI5uU&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8p3xGB-gk2M&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZyOAz49LAE&NR=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEJ784Iss9w&NR=1


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

MORE PICS COMING SOON!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Mar 21 2009, 01:39 AM~13344108
> *A STREETLOW MAGAZINE PHOTO SHOOT!  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmRtKYmtmBY&feature=related
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIDEAWAY68_@Mar 23 2009, 11:15 AM~13361711
> *TTT! :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: :werd: :yes: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Mar 21 2009, 02:47 AM~13344119
> *MORE LAST YEAR'S SHOW PICS!
> 
> 
> ...


WE'LL BE THERE !


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Mar 24 2009, 08:56 PM~13379519
> *WE'LL BE THERE !
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

MORE LIVIN THE LOW LIFE!  :biggrin:  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFs8sFLTIr8&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrBk-hbc_4E&feature=related


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> WE'LL KEEP YOU POSTED ON NEW INFO. AS WE PROGRESS.
> 
> OFFICIAL FLYER WILL BE POSTED BY THE MIDDLE OF THE YEAR WITH THE FOLLOWING CATAGORIES! GET READY! :yes: :werd: :nicoderm: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin:
> 
> ...


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Looks like its going to be a great show... Cant wait! TTT


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Mar 19 2009, 11:15 PM~13334129
> *PHOTOGRAPHER JAEBUENO WILL BE DOING HIS MAGIC!  :0  :cheesy:    :yes:  :nicoderm:
> 
> http://jaebueno.wordpress.com/
> *


LOVE HIS PHOTOGRAPHY HE DOES GREAT WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> > <span style='font-family:Times'>BEER GARDENS!!! DAAAMIT, I'LL BE THERE!! :worship:


----------



## supremestyles pres (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Mar 22 2009, 11:06 PM~13359093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats up jrock looking good cant wait to go out there 
:biggrin:


----------



## KROME83KUTTY (Aug 15, 2005)

thanks for the invite!!!! ttt


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

LET'S TAKE QUICK COMMERCIAL BREAK! OR MAYBE NOT QUICK! :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8Wiacb8awM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Gn7AMwo-hM&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJokaWo4GG8&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xr11vYQQfOQ&NR=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Rke70kjYFg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RU8v-wfovlU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2IsNqZCL41Y

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sM-7KgHsdm8&NR=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZyOAz49LAE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OALDkb9KkHs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQyvSzFwNb4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWpR5Kp-ub0


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

MORE VIDEO OF PHOTOGRAPHER EL VOLO! :nicoderm: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IiBoiJ5amQA


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supremestyles pres_@Mar 26 2009, 01:04 AM~13393318
> *whats up jrock looking good cant wait to go out there
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 TO THE TOP! :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KROME83KUTTY_@Mar 26 2009, 01:41 AM~13393414
> *thanks for the invite!!!! ttt
> *


  :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Mar 26 2009, 02:36 AM~13393788
> *MORE VIDEO OF PHOTOGRAPHER EL VOLO!  :nicoderm:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IiBoiJ5amQA
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

BY PM! WELCOME IMAGINATIONS CAR CLUB! :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

(MISC.) FOR YOUR ENTERTAINMENT!


EAST SIDE STORY! :nicoderm: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CNRR3Tgl24

LOWRIDER INTHE 80's! :biggrin: U MEMBER! uffin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_1Se9zsF0I&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHaeWKbu5HE&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQfcvx6UbzE&feature=related




LOWRIDING IN AZTLAN! :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1Q_kIFPolM


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

*REPAINTING IT ,PINSTRIPING IT ,AND NEW SHOES ,70'S OLD SCHOOL LOOK*, :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Mar 27 2009, 04:18 AM~13404877
> *REPAINTING IT ,PINSTRIPING IT ,AND NEW SHOES ,70'S OLD SCHOOL LOOK, :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


CAN'T WAIT SERVANT OF CHRIST TO SEE HOW IT COMES OUT! THE {OLD SCHOOL} WAY! :worship: :yes: :worship:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Mar 27 2009, 02:26 AM~13404884
> *CAN'T WAIT SERVANT OF CHRIST TO SEE HOW IT COMES OUT! THE {OLD SCHOOL} WAY!  :worship:  :yes:  :worship:
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

http://sandiegolowridercouncil.com/index.p...endar&Itemid=28


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

BY PM! WELCOME {GOODTIMES} SIN CITY CHAPTER! :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

What up traffic cc. It was nice seing ya on the blvd, keep up d hard work..


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

<a href="http://s131.photobucket.com/albums/p291/t505050/?action=view&current=3017090381_3e156f3abd.jpg" target="_blank"><img src Will be there again!!!


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Mar 18 2009, 10:19 PM~13321307
> *YES, YES! PEOPLE! IT'S THAT TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT OUT FLOW :0 !  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ...


----------



## NIGHTMAREFAMILY (Jul 28, 2007)

:thumbsup: whats up j rock


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Mar 28 2009, 10:23 PM~13420008
> *
> *


  IMAGINATIONS C.C. SACRAMENTO.. CHICAGO.. HAWAII.. LOOK FORWARD TO BEING THERE....  THIS YEAR..


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Mar 28 2009, 10:23 PM~13420008
> *
> *


TTT


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IMAGINATIONS64_@Mar 28 2009, 11:09 PM~13420361
> * IMAGINATIONS C.C. SACRAMENTO.. CHICAGO.. HAWAII..  LOOK FORWARD TO BEING THERE....  THIS YEAR..
> *


:0 TTT!  :werd: ! :yes: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

*T T T !*


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIGHTMAREFAMILY_@Mar 28 2009, 10:45 PM~13420146
> *:thumbsup: whats up j rock
> *


IT'S ALL GOOD NIGHTMARE FAMILY! hno: hno: hno: hno: :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

MORE PICS OF LAST YEAR!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> WE'LL KEEP YOU POSTED ON NEW INFO. AS WE PROGRESS.
> 
> OFFICIAL FLYER WILL BE POSTED BY THE MIDDLE OF THE YEAR WITH THE FOLLOWING CATAGORIES! GET READY! :yes: :werd: :nicoderm: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin:
> 
> ...


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

(MISC) FOR YOUR ENTERTAINMENT!  :biggrin:  



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=454366&st=380

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfLrD4kE5p8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCzMLxNpZ3c&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFuVLLyevZY&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x20g_kws9lw...rom=PL&index=83

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=laJc579JJs4


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

T
T
T


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 31 2009, 10:02 AM~13443255
> *T
> T
> T
> ...


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

(MISC) :nicoderm: DEEP IN THE GAME! uffin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjRLYtvI2bE...from=PL&index=1


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

(MISC) :nicoderm: {LOWRIDER HISTORY} :nicoderm: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0AnscCgKN0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rg0uagZHFak

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pw_9_YHnICU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIxhGkeP5fY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRR5-O_F3J8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hR3TmBRuYNs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=maRQvkAhfbw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6scnTqRK6hc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oB1jiOSn7s0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fc7xYIkveSk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWW07Xjz0qg


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

(MISC) :biggrin: {SUNDAY DRIVER}! :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbkeVfdGON4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZBPvtHUfTY&feature=related


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

(MISC) REMEMBER KIDS DON'T DO DRUGS! :ugh:  :scrutinize: :nono: :nosad: :yessad: :no: :werd: :nicoderm: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RU_wEpkr1Y&feature=related


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

(MISC) LOWRIDER! :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMt7P0sFbLk&feature=related


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

(MISC) TATTOOS LOWRIDER AND BIKES CALI 
STYLE! uffin: :nicoderm: uffin:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xCiIbmRL-E&feature=related


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Mar 31 2009, 11:12 PM~13450768
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


Can't wait .... need to get busy and finish the car before the 8th :biggrin:


----------



## BALLERZ INC (Oct 16, 2008)

You know BALLERZ INC is gonna defend its club trophy...


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BALLERZ INC_@Apr 1 2009, 10:55 AM~13454106
> *You know BALLERZ INC is gonna defend its club trophy...
> *


COOL :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

BY PM RESPONSE! WELCOME TIMELESS CLASSICS! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## 77cadillac (Sep 30, 2008)

THANKS J , WHERE EXACTLY WILL THE SHOW BE IM IN VENTURA COUNTY


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 77cadillac_@Apr 2 2009, 12:00 AM~13461704
> *THANKS J , WHERE EXACTLY WILL THE SHOW BE IM IN VENTURA COUNTY
> *


HEY 77 CADDY! BASED ON MY PAST VISITS TO AND FROM YOUR AREA CATCH THE 134 EAST FWY. TO THE 210 EAST FWY. TO THE 57 SOUTH FWY THEN MERGE TO THE 10 EAST FWY. AND EXIT EUCLID AVE.. MAKE A LEFT TURN ON EUCLID AND GET ON THE RIGHT LANE AS YOU GO UP HEADING NORTH BOUND TOWARD THE SHOW SITE WHICH WILL BE ON YOUR RIGHT HAND SIDE. BY THEN TRAFFIC MEMBERS WILL BE VISIBLE TO ASSIST IN ENERING THE GROUNDS.

YOU CAN ALSO VERIFY THE ADDRESS ON YOUR MAPQUEST.COM :yes: :thumbsup: 


123 NINTH ST.
UPLAND, CA. 91786


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Apr 2 2009, 12:10 AM~13461774
> *
> *


WELCOME HECHOenMEXICO of YC ! LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING YOU REPRESENTING SOCIOS CAR CLUB ALL THE WAY FROM MEXICO! :wave: :yes: :wave: :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

(MISC) NOW THIS IS SOME FUNNY THANGS!  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LhfbbbB94nE...player_embedded

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpOnjraH9Kc&feature=related


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

STREETLOW MODEL PHOTO SHOOT!  :yes: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Geppvu_1mvQ&feature=related


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

MORE LTLL!  :cheesy: :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qz5DgYVcuOU&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qgur9n_fh7U&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKFF4N_-p-8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atY6S9Ck0Hc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrBk-hbc_4E&NR=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNyCoQlZ5wA&NR=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_iq6scmAesc


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BALLERZ INC_@Apr 1 2009, 11:55 AM~13454106
> *You know BALLERZ INC is gonna defend its club trophy...
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> YES, YES! PEOPLE! IT'S THAT TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT OUT FLOW :0 ! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:
> 
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC
> ...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Apr 1 2009, 11:10 PM~13461774
> *
> *


Thats cool 450 miles from nor cal  :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

MORE PICS OS LAST YEAR!  :cheesy:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> > YES, YES! PEOPLE! IT'S THAT TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT OUT FLOW :0 ! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:
> >
> > CONTAGIOUS CC
> > ROLLERZ ONLY CC
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## bulletproof (Jan 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

:uh: DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM! TRAFFIC! IS THIS THE SUPER BOWL OF LOWRIDER SHOWS OR WHAT?! BETTER GET MORE STREET OPENED UP OR BETTER YET BETTER OPEN UP THE HALF THE CITY!



TO 



THE 




TOP!




TRAFFIC! 

:thumbsup: :biggrin: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> YES, YES! PEOPLE! IT'S THAT TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT OUT FLOW :0 ! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:
> 
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC
> ...


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

CRUISIN WHITTIER BLVD.!  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsricO_mDDM...rom=PL&index=33

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THO-U0DMX04


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZeCAdKCbMeU...laynext_from=PL


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

REMEMBER L TRIMM?! :0  :yes: :werd: :nicoderm: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2pcLl58Sl0&feature=related

Sorry the original sound track video wasn't available. But U MEMBER! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: uffin: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## monte_man79 (Feb 5, 2009)

HEY WHAT UP TRAFFIC YOU BETTER BELIEVE OHANA IS GOING TO BE THERE IN FULL FORCE HOPEFULLY WE WILL STUN ALOT OF THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY WE ARE ON THE RISE AND HOPING TO GET SOME CARS BUILT CANT WAIT TO SEE ALL THE HOMIES OVER THERE


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte_man79_@Apr 3 2009, 03:53 AM~13473094
> *HEY WHAT UP TRAFFIC YOU BETTER BELIEVE OHANA IS GOING TO BE THERE IN FULL FORCE HOPEFULLY WE WILL STUN ALOT OF THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY WE ARE ON THE RISE AND HOPING TO GET SOME CARS BUILT CANT WAIT TO SEE ALL THE HOMIES OVER THERE
> *


 :uh: :thumbsup: :yes: :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

*WE CANT WAIT TO DO THIS* :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

BY PM. THESE ARE THE CLUBS PENDING:

SPIRIT CC AZ
ALEX G 1200
FAMILY FIRST CC SAC. CA.
FINAL CHAPTER CC
HOMIEZ RIDEZ CC OR.
MR. OSO
CARNALAS CUSTOMS CC
PRINCIPALES CC DALLAS, TX
LATIN WORLD CC
EASTSIDE CC
IMPORT ILLUSIONS CC
GROUPE CC SD CA.
25TH STREET CC FL.
PEPSI_559 (UCE)
DEVOTION CC SAC., CA.
LIFESTYLE CC
SHOT CALLERS BC
NEW CROWD CC
SANTANA CC
MANIACOS CC TX
HAWAIIN PUNCH
NITE LIFE CC SB, CA.
CHINGON 68 MEX
PUEBLO VIEJO OF NATIONAL CITY, CA.
NEW WAVE CC ELA, CA.
OBSESSION CC N.C.
DELEGATION CC
TECHNIQUES CC AZ.
IMPALAS CC SD, CA.
OG VETERANO KS.

:uh: :0  :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Mar 18 2009, 10:19 PM~13321307
> *YES, YES! PEOPLE! IT'S THAT TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT OUT FLOW :0 !  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ...


* :0 :wow: looks like its going 2 be a big show... ill be there :biggrin: :thumbsup:  *


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali Life_@Apr 4 2009, 01:59 PM~13483272
> * :0  :wow:  looks like its going 2 be a big show... ill be there  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



WELCOME CALI LIFE VIDEOS! :wave: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jan 22 2009, 07:38 PM~12786578
> *YES, YES! PEOPLE! IT'S THAT TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL} NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT FLOW :0 !  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ...



U NO DISTINGUISHED WILL BE IN FULL AFFECT!!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Apr 4 2009, 11:16 PM~13486148
> *U NO DISTINGUISHED WILL BE IN FULL AFFECT!!
> *



:thumbsup: :werd: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

MORE PICS LAST YEAR!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Apr 4 2009, 07:41 PM~13485117
> *WELCOME CALI LIFE VIDEOS!  :wave:  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> *


:thumbsup:  

T.T.T.


----------



## NIGHTMAREFAMILY (Jul 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

BUMP TTT :cheesy:


----------



## Pumpkin Escobar (Sep 21, 2008)

Its april 7th, we have SEVEN more months before the show and this page topic is 30+s pages long from the _quote/reply_ function, after being posted less than 2 months ago, this post should have 100,000,000,000,000 pages when its all over. :buttkick:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pumpkin Escobar_@Apr 7 2009, 07:39 PM~13511553
> *Its april 7th, we have SEVEN more months before the show and this page topic is 30+s pages long from the quote/reply function, after being posted less than 2 months ago, this post should have 100,000,000,000,000 pages when its all over. :buttkick:
> *


 :uh:  hno: :biggrin: :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

HERE'S MORE VIDA LIVIN THE LOW LIFE! :yes: :thumbsup: :wave: :worship: :biggrin: :nicoderm: :werd: uffin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGdG8KTbtZI...re=channel_page


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

(MISC) FOR YOUR ENTERTAINMENT! :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGdG8KTbtZI...re=channel_page

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTRKOtWL-s0


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Hope you marked you calendars... this is one show you don't want to miss.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Apr 8 2009, 10:19 AM~13516802
> *Hope you marked you calendars... this is one show you don't want to miss.
> *


 :0 !


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Apr 8 2009, 09:19 AM~13516802
> *Hope you marked you calendars... this is one show you don't want to miss.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Apr 8 2009, 06:55 PM~13522261
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


X1,000


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Apr 9 2009, 09:21 PM~13533319
> *X1,000
> *


 :uh: :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

NOW TIME FOR A QUICK COMMERCIAL! :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFHCfwF87_o


----------



## D.A.K.AS (Mar 2, 2008)

KEEP ME POSTED CARNAL...IT LOOKS LIKE ITS GOING TO BE BIEN D.A.K.AS


----------



## 77cadillac (Sep 30, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

We were invited to this show last year and we could not make it. Lookin' at all the pictures, I am going to make it a priority to get down there this year.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Apr 13 2009, 11:06 AM~13561268
> *We were invited to this show last year and we could not make it.  Lookin' at all the pictures, I am going to make it a priority to get down there this year.
> *


*HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT THIS YEAR STYLISTICS SACRAMENTO :thumbsup: :wave: *


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Apr 13 2009, 12:06 PM~13561268
> *We were invited to this show last year and we could not make it.  Lookin' at all the pictures, I am going to make it a priority to get down there this year.
> *


 :uh: :0 :biggrin: WELCOME STYLISTICS of SACRAMENTO! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

Antique Style Car Club Will Be There..


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Apr 14 2009, 12:25 AM~13569737
> *TTT
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@Apr 14 2009, 01:31 AM~13569773
> *Antique Style Car Club Will Be There..
> *



WELCOME BACK ANTIQUE STYLE CAR CLUB! :wave: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

cant wait for this show


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 14 2009, 10:22 PM~13580277
> *cant wait for this show
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## ULTIMATE_REGAL (Jun 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 14 2009, 10:22 PM~13580277
> *cant wait for this show
> *


X5


----------



## Temptation O*C (Apr 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Temptation O*C_@Apr 15 2009, 12:05 PM~13583695
> *:biggrin:
> *


WELCOME BACK TEMPTATION CAR CLUB! :0  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

HI :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: TTT


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Apr 15 2009, 04:42 PM~13587498
> *HI  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  TTT
> *


 :wave: :wave: Steve :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> YES, YES! PEOPLE! IT'S THAT TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT OUT FLOW :0 ! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:
> 
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC
> ...


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> WE'LL KEEP YOU POSTED ON NEW INFO. AS WE PROGRESS.
> 
> OFFICIAL FLYER WILL BE POSTED BY THE MIDDLE OF THE YEAR WITH THE FOLLOWING CATAGORIES! GET READY! :yes: :werd: :nicoderm: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin:
> 
> ...


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

NOW BY PM WELCOME D.A.K. AS ! :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

BY PM RESPONSE WELCOME MANDOEMEX! :0  hno: :h5: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:uh: :0  hno: THIS SHOW IS GOIN TO GET CRAZY! :yes: :nicoderm: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT! :biggrin:

WHITTIER BLVD. CRUISIN!  :biggrin:  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DwPXUiVxl8&feature=related


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> > YES, YES! PEOPLE! IT'S THAT TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT OUT FLOW :0 ! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:
> >
> > CONTAGIOUS CC
> > ROLLERZ ONLY CC
> ...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Apr 17 2009, 11:36 PM~13611976
> *united styles lowrider family
> *



WELCOME UNITED STYLES CAR CLUB!  :cheesy: :thumbsup: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Apr 17 2009, 07:05 PM~13609854
> *BY PM RESPONSE WELCOME MANDOEMEX!  :0    hno:  :h5:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *



:uh: :ugh: :0 :wow:  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

HERE'S SOME MORE VIDEOS OF LAST YEARS SHOW! :0 uffin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCBT0jABgAY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qk48JPRV3FA


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:0


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

TTT! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT! ANYWAY! :biggrin:


----------



## dj mateo (Apr 21, 2009)

i will be back doing it up again DJ MATEO style!!!!!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Apr 19 2009, 01:13 AM~13619777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 21 2009, 12:33 PM~13643484
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :yes: :yes: X2


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dj mateo_@Apr 21 2009, 12:20 PM~13643366
> *i will be back doing it up again DJ MATEO style!!!!!
> *


HELL YEA MATEO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:uh: :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

WUT UP J.ROCK :biggrin:


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

TTT


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Apr 21 2009, 10:43 PM~13650037
> *WUT UP J.ROCK  :biggrin:
> *


WAT UP STEVE!


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dj mateo_@Apr 21 2009, 11:20 AM~13643366
> *i will be back doing it up again DJ MATEO style!!!!!
> *


Whats up Mateo :wave: :wave: How you been bro? :biggrin:


----------



## dj mateo (Apr 21, 2009)

been alright, doing bigger things now u know whats up.how u been?


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dj mateo_@Apr 22 2009, 06:34 AM~13653326
> *been alright, doing bigger things now u know whats up.how u been?
> *


Been good, see you this sunday at the Picnic. :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Apr 22 2009, 02:07 AM~13652312
> *WAT UP STEVE!
> *


nothing much just chilaxin wit the fam


----------



## dj mateo (Apr 21, 2009)

THATS RIGHT


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

EVILWAYS VENTURA CO.

WILL BE THERE.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Apr 22 2009, 11:11 AM~13654810
> *
> EVILWAYS VENTURA CO.
> 
> ...





WELCOME EVILWAYS CAR CLUB! :0  hno: :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

THANK'S GILBERT PAULIE & RICHIE STREETLOW


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

(MISC) MORE ENTERTAINMENT FOR YA! :0  :cheesy: :biggrin: :worship: :yes: :h5: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

Hey Hey JROCK!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EAR Impala_@Apr 23 2009, 06:21 PM~13670434
> *Hey Hey JROCK!
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 23 2009, 12:17 AM~13663786
> *THANK'S GILBERT PAULIE & RICHIE STREETLOW
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

RUSTY 36 :wave:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

MORE PICS OF LAST YEAR!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:cheesy: BY PM! WELCOME BARRIOGIRLS.COM AND BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE!  :thumbsup: :biggrin: :wave: :yes: :nicoderm: 

http://barriogirls.com/ :worship: :worship: :worship: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Apr 27 2009, 01:20 AM~13699372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

HERE'S SOME BARRIOGIRLS.COM SAMPLES! TTT!  

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dgWugsXqkew&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dgWugsXqkew&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TZDdGiod2u8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TZDdGiod2u8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:uh: TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

is there a flyer for this or a pre reg form?


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Apr 27 2009, 08:12 PM~13709542
> *is there a flyer for this or a pre reg form?
> *


There is no pre-reg 1st come 1st serve. The flyer is coming soon.


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 27 2009, 09:25 PM~13710814
> *There is no pre-reg 1st come 1st serve. The flyer is coming soon.
> *



Cool. Thanks for the info.


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

GET READY EVERYBODY! :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRr5lfmxPk4

we will be having some entertainment from west coast soldiers


----------



## Gangster (Nov 17, 2005)

Add Firme ClassicS CC


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gangster_@Apr 28 2009, 02:06 PM~13717159
> *Add Firme ClassicS CC
> *




SURE WILL GANGSTER! AND WELCOME TO YOU AND FIRME CLASSICS CAR CLUB!  :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> YES, YES! PEOPLE! IT'S THAT TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT OUT FLOW :0 ! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:
> 
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC
> ...


----------



## Pumpkin Escobar (Sep 21, 2008)

I say we boycott anyshow who throws up flyers into our carshow post.


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> > YES, YES! PEOPLE! IT'S THAT TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT OUT FLOW :0 ! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:
> >
> > CONTAGIOUS CC
> > ROLLERZ ONLY CC
> ...


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

*BAJITO  C.C. 
WILL BE THERE!! :biggrin: *


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Apr 29 2009, 12:20 PM~13730436
> *BAJITO    C.C.
> WILL BE THERE!! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Apr 29 2009, 01:20 PM~13730436
> *BAJITO    C.C.
> WILL BE THERE!! :biggrin:
> 
> ...



WELCOME BAJITO CAR CLUB!  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:0 TO THA TOP :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

we are pleased to add lifestyle to the list.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@May 4 2009, 03:28 PM~13781448
> *we are pleased to add lifestyle to the list.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@May 4 2009, 02:28 PM~13781448
> *we are pleased to add lifestyle to the list.
> *


X1964 :thumbsup: LIFESTYLE


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> > WE'LL KEEP YOU POSTED ON NEW INFO. AS WE PROGRESS.
> >
> > OFFICIAL FLYER WILL BE POSTED BY THE MIDDLE OF THE YEAR WITH THE FOLLOWING CATAGORIES! GET READY! :yes: :werd: :nicoderm: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin:
> >
> > ...


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Apr 4 2009, 12:34 PM~13482904
> *BY PM. THESE ARE THE CLUBS PENDING:
> 
> SPIRIT CC AZ
> ...


NOW OFF THE PENDING AND NOW ATTENDING! :cheesy: 

LIFESTYLE

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: :h5: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 5 2009, 07:32 PM~13796869
> *NOW OFF THE PENDING AND NOW ATTENDING!  :cheesy:
> 
> LIFESTYLE
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> NOW OFF THE PENDING AND NOW ATTENDING! :cheesy:
> 
> LIFESTYLE
> 
> ...


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

TTT!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@May 6 2009, 08:31 AM~13801154
> *TTT!
> *


 :0 U KNOW! :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## angel dust 64 (Apr 29, 2009)

gona make it this time :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by angel dust 64_@May 6 2009, 01:54 PM~13804891
> *gona make it this time :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 6 2009, 05:48 PM~13807757
> *:uh:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


SUPP JROCK,U KNOW IM COMMING DOWN ,DONT KNOW IF IM BRINGING CHERRY ,SO I CAN HELP WORK SINCE IM A MENBER TOO :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

STREETLOW WILL BE THERE!!!!!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@May 6 2009, 08:16 PM~13808758
> *SUPP JROCK,U KNOW IM COMMING DOWN ,DONT KNOW IF IM BRINGING CHERRY ,SO I CAN HELP WORK SINCE IM A MENBER TOO :biggrin:
> *



IT'S ALL GOOD! JUST BRING YOURSELF TRINO. WE GOIN 2 NEED ALL THE ROOM WE CAN FOR OUR PARTICIPATING VISITORS! :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> STREETLOW WILL BE THERE!!!!!
> [/quoteTHANK U STREETLOW MAGAZINE FOR YOUR CONTINUING SUPPORT! LOOK FORWARD TO HAVING YOUR PUBLICATION AGAIN! :yes: :h5: :werd: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

> > YES, YES! PEOPLE! IT'S THAT TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT OUT FLOW :0 ! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:
> >
> > CONTAGIOUS CC
> > ROLLERZ ONLY CC
> ...


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos_@May 7 2009, 09:25 AM~13813853
> *sounds like a road trip in the making for living it up cc :0
> *


COME ON DOWN! LIVING IT UP CAR CLUB! WE WELCOME ATLANTA, GEORGIA! :0 :cheesy: :yes: :h5: :wave: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

MAJESTICS DELANO CAR SHOW & HOP
May 24th 2009
Hop rules & categories
Single pump street- Max lock up 32", complete car, no drop downs, no pushed back rear end. Extended rear uppers are ok.
1st Place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00

Double pump street- Max lock up 33", complete car, no drop downs, no pushed back rear end. Extended rear uppers are ok
1st Place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00



Modified class single or double- Max lock up 37" This class is for street cars with pushed back rear ends, drop mount, Must drive into the pit and have bumpers. If you single you will be in the same class as doubles its mod. Class no crying
1st place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00


Radical anything goes singles, doubles don’t matter its radical. Anything higher than a 37" lock up.
1st place $400.00 2nd place $150.00 

If their single pump radical cars coming and their is enough then we may separate the single and doubles.



Trucks- single and double pump winner takes the whole pot.


CARS $40.00 entry 
Trucks $50.00 entry

Any questions call me at (559)333-2451 or chirps me at 117*930*2758


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:uh: :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:0 TOO THE TOP! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 6 2009, 08:27 PM~13809685
> *IT'S ALL GOOD! JUST BRING YOURSELF TRINO. WE GOIN 2 NEED ALL THE ROOM WE CAN FOR OUR PARTICIPATING VISITORS!  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


I THINK ITS BEST,UNLESS THE CROUD REALLY WANTS CHERRY THERE


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 2 2009, 11:15 AM~13465185
> *Thats cool 450 miles from nor cal     :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

> > YES, YES! PEOPLE! IT'S THAT TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT OUT FLOW :0 ! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:
> >
> > CONTAGIOUS CC
> > ROLLERZ ONLY CC
> > ...


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

is streetlow mag out there in store cant find it any where


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The wagon_@May 8 2009, 12:12 PM~13826971
> *is streetlow mag out there in store cant find it any where
> *



I FOUND THE NEW ISSUES ON THE 7-11 MAGAZINE RACKS!  :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

BY PM RESPONSE! WELCOME PREMIER CAR CLUB! :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :h5: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> BY PM RESPONSE! WELCOME PREMIER CAR CLUB! :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :h5: uffin:
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqajDS9tMCg


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

GET READY EVERYBODY!  :yes: :h5: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :nicoderm: 


































































NOT A SHOW TO MISS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :thumbsup: :werd:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

WE'LL KEEP YOU POSTED ON NEW INFO. AS WE PROGRESS.

OFFICIAL FLYER WILL BE POSTED BY THE MIDDLE OF THE YEAR WITH THE FOLLOWING CATAGORIES! GET READY! :yes: :werd: :nicoderm: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin:

ADDRESS: I23 NINTH ST.
UPLAND, CA. 91786

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 9 2009, 01:13 AM~13834450
> *GET READY EVERYBODY!    :yes:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


That is sweet~! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

BY PM. SPECIAL GUEST WELCOME. MR. ~KANDY N CHROME~ !  :nicoderm:


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

EVILWAYS C.C. 

VENTURA COUNTY WILL BE THERE.


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@May 10 2009, 10:02 PM~13848389
> *EVILWAYS C.C.
> 
> VENTURA COUNTY WILL BE THERE.
> *


welcome :biggrin:


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@May 10 2009, 10:06 PM~13848421
> *welcome :biggrin:
> *


Thanks.


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

*T
O

T
H
E

T
O
P*


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:0 2 THA TOP! :biggrin:


----------



## CRACKER-LAC (May 12, 2009)

TTT


----------



## CRACKER-LAC (May 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

PLAQUES OF THE ATTENDING CLUBS! :0   :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: :yes: :h5: :nicoderm: 
















http://i617.photobucket.com/albums/tt256/SocioS86/regal011.jpg[/img]

[url=http://www.zshare.net/audio/528076578080c6e4/]http://www.zshare.net/audio/528076578080c6e4/


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

http://download.yousendit.com/D97B08E64722DFCC


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CRACKER-LAC_@May 11 2009, 06:56 PM~13857206
> *TTT
> *


Whats up Mr. CRACKER-LAC, like the new user name. :biggrin:


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

Its gonna be a sikkk show.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@May 12 2009, 06:43 AM~13860586
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@May 12 2009, 10:08 AM~13861965
> *Its gonna be a sikkk show.
> *



:werd: :h5: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

PRE REG DEAD LINE IS MAY 17TH THIS SUNDAY. DONT BE LEFT OUT. LIMITED SPACE AVAILABLE.. SEE ALL U THERE. :biggrin: :biggrin:</span>


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:uh:  :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m11/elraider831/Black%
[img]http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj214/erick_urzua/Picture039.jpg 
http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l254/low...STREETSTYLE.jpg[/img]


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT OUT FLOW :0 ! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: 

CONTAGIOUS CC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC
OHANA CC
PRIDE CC
SOCIOS CC
INTOXICATED CC
KING OF KINGS CC
FORGIVIN CC
JO JO 67
CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
LOYALTY ONES CC
ELUSIVE CC
J DIE CAST
WAACHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
OLDIES CC SGV
BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
GANGS 2 GRACE CC
LATIN LIFE CC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
BALLERZ INC. CC
OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
SD38PLM
SKANLESS CC
TRADITION CC
ROYAL IMAGE CC
SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
UCE CC
LATIN LUXURY CC
CLASSIFIED CC
STRAYS CC
SUENOS CC
STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
TRUCHA CC
FIRME CLASSICS CC
GROUPE CC
UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
LOS CALLES CC
CONSAFOS CC
CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
GENERATIONS CC
GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
MAJESTICS CC VC CHAP.
SWIFT CC
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
DIP'N CC
WESTSIDE CC
KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
THE LOYALTY ONES CC
ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
STYLE CC
DUKES CC AV CA.
MAXIMUM POWER CC
IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
NUBUENO
CITYWIDE CC
STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
HUERTA CC
INNER CIRCLE MC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC
6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
RUTHIE SKYE
KAL KONCEPTS
SOW LOWS CC
ROYAL FANTASIES CC
LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
NOKTURNAL CC
FREE RANGE CC
SUNSET CRUISERS CC
NITE OWLS CC
FAMILY PRIDE CC
SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
STYLY UNLIMITED
SUPERBS CC
SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
CALI STYLIN CC
NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
STYLISTICS CC
ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
TEMPTATIONS CC
STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
ANTIQUE STYLE
CALI LIFE VIDEOS
DISTINGUISHED CC
UNITED STYLES CC
MANDOEMEX
BARRIOGIRLS.COM
BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
FIRME CLASSICS CC
BAJITO CC
LIFESTYLE CC
ANGEL DUST 64
EZUP62
THE WAGON
EVIL WAYS CC
AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0 :biggrin:  

WHO ELSE WILL BE READY TO PUT DOWN A SHOW! LET IT BE KNOWN!  :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:
[/quote]


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

REP YOUR PLAQUE THIS POST IF YOU ARE ON THE LIST AND OR THIS IS THE SHOW YOU ARE GOING TO BE AT! OR JUST SHOUT OUT IF YOUR CLUB IS GOING TO BE REPRESENTING AT THIS YEARS SHOW! :0   :cheesy: :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :wave: :worship: :werd: :yes: :h5: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=454366&st=840


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Will Be There!!!!!


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@May 12 2009, 09:08 AM~13861965
> *Its gonna be a sikkk show.
> *


Use Family will mos def be in the house J Rock thatnks for the pm! One Love!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

We're not on list but TTT for J Rock the Big Homie!!!!  










http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 16 2009, 12:10 PM~13905388
> *We're not on list but TTT for J Rock the Big Homie!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



MAKE A VACATION OUT OF IT AND COME ON DOWN {LOWRIDERSTYLE CC}! WE'LL BE GLAD TO ADD YOUR CLUB ON THE LIST! :0 AND BRING YOUR LADY FRIEND! :thumbsup: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 14 2009, 12:03 PM~13885818
> *REP YOUR PLAQUE IF YOU ARE ON THE LIST AND THIS IS THE SHOW YOU ARE GOING TO BE AT!  :0      :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :wave:  :worship:  :werd:  :yes:  :h5:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> ...


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@May 16 2009, 07:23 PM~13907817
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TTT! ENVIED LADIES!  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

WHATS UP JROCK


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 17 2009, 01:11 AM~13910175
> *WHATS UP JROCK
> *



HEY MR. SERVENT!  :cheesy: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

*T
O

T
H
E

T
O
P*


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)




----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

> TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT OUT FLOW :0 ! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:
> 
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

YOU CAN COUNT US IN 100%


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@May 18 2009, 12:15 AM~13917566
> *YOU CAN COUNT US IN 100%
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Mar 12 2009, 02:37 PM~13261735
> *WELCOME SUSPECTS!   :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :0 hno: What up Jrock I'm not on the list :biggrin:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

wow looks like a big show.


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@May 18 2009, 09:19 PM~13928002
> *wow looks like a big show.
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

YOU KNOW THE LATINOS WILL BE THERE!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MRMONTECARLO_@May 18 2009, 09:20 PM~13928036
> *YOU KNOW THE LATINOS WILL BE THERE!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@May 18 2009, 09:55 PM~13927551
> *:0  hno:  What up Jrock I'm not on the list  :biggrin:
> *



:0 

:cheesy: I'LL TAKE OF THAT RITE NOW!  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

I'm still pumped for this show...can't wait!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 18 2009, 11:16 PM~13929049
> *:0
> 
> :cheesy: I'LL TAKE OF THAT RITE NOW!    :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT OUT FLOW :0 ! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: 

CONTAGIOUS CC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC
OHANA CC
PRIDE CC
SOCIOS CC
INTOXICATED CC
KING OF KINGS CC
FORGIVIN CC
JO JO 67
CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
LOYALTY ONES CC
ELUSIVE CC
J DIE CAST
WAACHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
OLDIES CC SGV
BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
GANGS 2 GRACE CC
LATIN LIFE CC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
BALLERZ INC. CC
OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
SD38PLM
SKANLESS CC
TRADITION CC
ROYAL IMAGE CC
SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
UCE CC
LATIN LUXURY CC
CLASSIFIED CC
STRAYS CC
SUENOS CC
STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
TRUCHA CC
FIRME CLASSICS CC
GROUPE CC
UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
LOS CALLES CC
CONSAFOS CC
CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
GENERATIONS CC
GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
MAJESTICS CC VC CHAP.
SWIFT CC
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
DIP'N CC
WESTSIDE CC
KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
THE LOYALTY ONES CC
ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
STYLE CC
DUKES CC AV CA.
MAXIMUM POWER CC
IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
NUBUENO
CITYWIDE CC
STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
HUERTA CC
INNER CIRCLE MC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC
6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
RUTHIE SKYE
KAL KONCEPTS
SOW LOWS CC
ROYAL FANTASIES CC
LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
NOKTURNAL CC
FREE RANGE CC
SUNSET CRUISERS CC
NITE OWLS CC
FAMILY PRIDE CC
SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
STYLY UNLIMITED
SUPERBS CC
SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
CALI STYLIN CC
NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
STYLISTICS CC
ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
TEMPTATIONS CC
STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
ANTIQUE STYLE
CALI LIFE VIDEOS
DISTINGUISHED CC
UNITED STYLES CC
MANDOEMEX
BARRIOGIRLS.COM
BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
FIRME CLASSICS CC
BAJITO CC
LIFESTYLE CC
ANGEL DUST 64
EZUP62
THE WAGON
EVIL WAYS CC
SUSPECTS CC
LATINO CLASSICS CC
AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0 :biggrin:  

WHO ELSE WILL BE READY TO PUT DOWN A SHOW! LET IT BE KNOWN!  :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:
[/quote


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MRMONTECARLO_@May 18 2009, 10:20 PM~13928036
> *YOU KNOW THE LATINOS WILL BE THERE!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :cheesy: :biggrin: WELCOME LATINO CLASSICS! :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 18 2009, 10:19 PM~13929096
> *TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT OUT FLOW :0 !  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Count us in. I heard good things about this show! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrs.OGDinoe1_@May 19 2009, 03:38 PM~13937421
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mrs.OGDinoe1_@May 19 2009, 04:38 PM~13937421
> *
> 
> 
> ...



SOUNDS GOOD NEU EXPOSURE! AND WELCOME! :wave: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 19 2009, 06:41 PM~13938835
> *
> *



:uh: WAT UP SOCIOS! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@May 18 2009, 11:23 PM~13929166
> *
> *



HEY JOJO! :wave:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

WHAT UP JROCK IM READY 4 THE SHOW BUT I THINK IM LEAVING CHERRY HOME SO I CAN HELP OUT


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@May 20 2009, 11:45 PM~13954238
> *WHAT UP JROCK IM READY 4 THE SHOW BUT I THINK IM LEAVING CHERRY HOME SO I CAN HELP OUT
> *



IT'S ALL GOOD TRINO! YOUR PRESENCE, ATTENDANCE, AND ASSISTANCE IS WELL APPRECIATED! :yes: :h5: :werd: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 20 2009, 12:48 AM~13943126
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TTT! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

LET'S TAKE A BREAK FOR MORE WESTCOAST! ENTERTAINMENT! :yes: :werd: :h5: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4sfbnk_XRE&feature=related


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:biggrin: TTT!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@May 21 2009, 04:56 PM~13961494
> *:biggrin: TTT!
> *



:werd: :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@May 21 2009, 04:56 PM~13961494
> *:biggrin: TTT!
> *


WHATS UP MEMO ANDY CONSAFOS


----------



## choco74 (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

might have to go to this one


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT!!!!


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

Whats up JROCK (TRAFFIC FAMILIA) 8 more months, but time goes by real fast. can't wait for this one. Bad ass show. Big props to traffic car club and of coarse to JROCK for putting it down here on LIL :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@May 25 2009, 10:47 AM~13989983
> *might have to go to this one
> *



COME ON DOWN B DOG! IT'S WORTH THE TRIP! :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by choco74_@May 24 2009, 01:41 AM~13982535
> *
> *



WELCOME SHADES of BROWN CAR CLUB! :thumbsup: :wave: :h5:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@May 25 2009, 11:55 PM~13997515
> *Whats up JROCK (TRAFFIC FAMILIA) 8 more months, but time goes by real fast. can't wait for this one. Bad ass show. Big props to traffic car club and of coarse to JROCK for putting it down here on LIL :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *



THANKS JAVY 71! MEANS A LOT COMING FROM YOU BROTHA! LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING YOU AND KING of KINGS CAR CLUB AGAIN! :yes: :h5: :werd: :wave: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT!  :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT OUT FLOW :0 ! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: 

CONTAGIOUS CC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC
OHANA CC
PRIDE CC
SOCIOS CC
INTOXICATED CC
KING OF KINGS CC
FORGIVIN CC
JO JO 67
CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
LOYALTY ONES CC
ELUSIVE CC
J DIE CAST
WAACHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
OLDIES CC SGV
BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
GANGS 2 GRACE CC
LATIN LIFE CC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
BALLERZ INC. CC
OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
SD38PLM
SKANLESS CC
TRADITION CC
ROYAL IMAGE CC
SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
UCE CC
LATIN LUXURY CC
CLASSIFIED CC
STRAYS CC
SUENOS CC
STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
TRUCHA CC
FIRME CLASSICS CC
GROUPE CC
UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
LOS CALLES CC
CONSAFOS CC
CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
GENERATIONS CC
GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
MAJESTICS CC VC CHAP.
SWIFT CC
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
DIP'N CC
WESTSIDE CC
KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
THE LOYALTY ONES CC
ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
STYLE CC
DUKES CC AV CA.
MAXIMUM POWER CC
IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
NUBUENO
CITYWIDE CC
STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
HUERTA CC
INNER CIRCLE MC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC
6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
RUTHIE SKYE
KAL KONCEPTS
SOW LOWS CC
ROYAL FANTASIES CC
LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
NOKTURNAL CC
FREE RANGE CC
SUNSET CRUISERS CC
NITE OWLS CC
FAMILY PRIDE CC
SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
STYLY UNLIMITED
SUPERBS CC
SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
CALI STYLIN CC
NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
STYLISTICS CC
ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
TEMPTATIONS CC
STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
ANTIQUE STYLE
CALI LIFE VIDEOS
DISTINGUISHED CC
UNITED STYLES CC
MANDOEMEX
BARRIOGIRLS.COM
BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
FIRME CLASSICS CC
BAJITO CC
LIFESTYLE CC
ANGEL DUST 64
EZUP62
THE WAGON
EVIL WAYS CC
SUSPECTS CC
LATINO CLASSICS CC
SHADES OF BROWN CC
AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0 :biggrin:  

WHO ELSE WILL BE READY TO PUT DOWN A SHOW! LET IT BE KNOWN!  :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## blythe_mechanic (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK+May 12 2009, 12:07 PM~13863825-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


get more of this at the shows and guys will show


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 25 2009, 11:19 PM~13997698
> *COME ON DOWN B DOG! IT'S WORTH THE TRIP!  :wave:  :thumbsup:
> *


have to add Carnales Unidos to the list.


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@May 26 2009, 08:13 PM~14006391
> *have to add Carnales Unidos to the list.
> *


YOUR CLUB WILL BE ADDED B DOG! AND WELCOME CARNALES UNIDOS CAR CLUB! :cheesy: :biggrin: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

JUST 7 MORE MONTHS TILL SHOWTIME!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 26 2009, 01:36 PM~14001651
> *TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT OUT FLOW :0 !  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

WILL BE THERE TOO!!!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

FOR YOUR ENTERTAINMENT. HERE'S MORE LIVIN THE LOW LIFE WITH UCE! :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tb7n0AiRqsU&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxrK8LlIHF0&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKWgwC_uctQ&NR=1


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT OUT FLOW :0 ! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:
> 
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:uh: :0 WOW! WELCOME JUST DIPPIN CAR CLUB! :thumbsup: :wave: :h5:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Welcome all to the day of ...... NOV 8th, 2009 the NEW SUPER SHOW*


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@May 28 2009, 06:44 PM~14029848
> *Welcome all to the day of ...... NOV 8th, 2009 the NEW SUPER SHOW
> *



SO GET READY! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

FOR YOUR ENTERTAINMENT!

JROCKS PICK ON WHAT SOUNDS YOU SHOULD BE BANGIN IN YOUR LOW LOWS FOR 2009! :0 :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :werd: :nicoderm: :worship: IT'S JUST JUNK IF IT AIN'T GOT NO SOUL & FUNK! :werd: :nicoderm: uffin: 


CHARLIE WILSON, SHIRLEY MURDOCK, LIL KIM, AND T PAIN! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7X7Xp5SZLs...ex=0&playnext=1
REDMAN AND METHOD MAN! AYO!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjtc2MhYS2k&feature=related
TINA MARIE LATEST HIT WITH FAITH EVANS! (on tha smooth tip)  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTRw34TPjjk
SNOOP & THA DOGG POUND!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZtcKGm_7EUs&feature=related
UNCLE CHARLIE! THERE GO MY BABY! (anotha smooth 1)  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sw6NPe4coJw...from=PL&index=3
JENNIFER HUDSON AND FANTASIA! I'M HIS ONLY WOMAN! (for those that want some latest old school style soul for their low lows!) :yes: :nicoderm: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQgANp4grAM


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

FOR YOUR ENTERTAINMENT!  

FROM THE SNOOP!  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9X_JJeVJLFc


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT! 

:biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT OUT FLOW ! 

CONTAGIOUS CC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC
OHANA CC
PRIDE CC
SOCIOS CC
INTOXICATED CC
KING OF KINGS CC
FORGIVIN CC
JO JO 67
CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
LOYALTY ONES CC
ELUSIVE CC
J DIE CAST
WAACHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
OLDIES CC SGV
BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
GANGS 2 GRACE CC
LATIN LIFE CC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
BALLERZ INC. CC
OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
SD38PLM
SKANLESS CC
TRADITION CC
ROYAL IMAGE CC
SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
UCE CC
LATIN LUXURY CC
CLASSIFIED CC
STRAYS CC
SUENOS CC
STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
TRUCHA CC
FIRME CLASSICS CC
GROUPE CC
UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
LOS CALLES CC
CONSAFOS CC
CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
GENERATIONS CC
GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
MAJESTICS CC VC CHAP.
SWIFT CC
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
DIP'N CC
WESTSIDE CC
KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
THE LOYALTY ONES CC
ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
STYLE CC
DUKES CC AV CA.
MAXIMUM POWER CC
IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
NUBUENO
CITYWIDE CC
STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
HUERTA CC
INNER CIRCLE MC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC
6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
RUTHIE SKYE
KAL KONCEPTS
SOW LOWS CC
ROYAL FANTASIES CC
LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
NOKTURNAL CC
FREE RANGE CC
SUNSET CRUISERS CC
NITE OWLS CC
FAMILY PRIDE CC
SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
STYLY UNLIMITED
SUPERBS CC
SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
CALI STYLIN CC
NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
STYLISTICS CC
ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
TEMPTATIONS CC
STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
ANTIQUE STYLE
CALI LIFE VIDEOS
DISTINGUISHED CC
UNITED STYLES CC
MANDOEMEX
BARRIOGIRLS.COM
BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
FIRME CLASSICS CC
BAJITO CC
LIFESTYLE CC
ANGEL DUST 64
EZUP62
THE WAGON
EVIL WAYS CC
JUSTDIPPINCC AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER!
TOGETHER CC LOS ANGELES  

WHO ELSE WILL BE READY TO PUT DOWN A SHOW! LET IT BE KNOWN!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:uh: :0  :cheesy: :biggrin: WELCOME BACK BLACK & BLUE! TOGETHER CAR CLUB YOU'RE ALWAYS COMIN THROUGH! :worship: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT OUT FLOW :0 ! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: 

CONTAGIOUS CC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC
OHANA CC
PRIDE CC
SOCIOS CC
INTOXICATED CC
KING OF KINGS CC
FORGIVIN CC
JO JO 67
CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
LOYALTY ONES CC
ELUSIVE CC
J DIE CAST
WAACHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
OLDIES CC SGV
BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
GANGS 2 GRACE CC
LATIN LIFE CC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
BALLERZ INC. CC
OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
SD38PLM
SKANLESS CC
TRADITION CC
ROYAL IMAGE CC
SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
UCE CC
LATIN LUXURY CC
CLASSIFIED CC
STRAYS CC
SUENOS CC
STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
TRUCHA CC
FIRME CLASSICS CC
GROUPE CC
UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
LOS CALLES CC
CONSAFOS CC
CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
GENERATIONS CC
GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
MAJESTICS CC VC CHAP.
SWIFT CC
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
DIP'N CC
WESTSIDE CC
KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
THE LOYALTY ONES CC
ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
STYLE CC
DUKES CC AV CA.
MAXIMUM POWER CC
IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
NUBUENO
CITYWIDE CC
STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
HUERTA CC
INNER CIRCLE MC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC
6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
RUTHIE SKYE
KAL KONCEPTS
SOW LOWS CC
ROYAL FANTASIES CC
LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
NOKTURNAL CC
FREE RANGE CC
SUNSET CRUISERS CC
NITE OWLS CC
FAMILY PRIDE CC
SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
STYLY UNLIMITED
SUPERBS CC
SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
CALI STYLIN CC
NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
STYLISTICS CC
ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
TEMPTATIONS CC
STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
ANTIQUE STYLE
CALI LIFE VIDEOS
DISTINGUISHED CC
UNITED STYLES CC
MANDOEMEX
BARRIOGIRLS.COM
BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
FIRME CLASSICS CC
BAJITO CC
LIFESTYLE CC
ANGEL DUST 64
EZUP62
THE WAGON
EVIL WAYS CC
SUSPECTS CC
LATINO CLASSICS CC
SHADES OF BROWN CC
JUST DIPPIN CC of FRESNO, CA.
TOGETHER CC of ELA
AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0 :biggrin:  

WHO ELSE WILL BE READY TO PUT DOWN A SHOW! LET IT BE KNOWN!  :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :wave:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@May 29 2009, 09:47 PM~14042206
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :wave:
> *



HEY LATIN LUXURY! :yes: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Will Be There!!!!!


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

WILL BE THERE !!!!!!!!!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> WE'LL KEEP YOU POSTED ON NEW INFO. AS WE PROGRESS.
> 
> OFFICIAL FLYER WILL BE POSTED BY THE MIDDLE OF THE YEAR WITH THE FOLLOWING CATAGORIES! GET READY! :yes: :werd: :nicoderm: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin:
> 
> ...


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 26 2009, 11:36 AM~14001651
> *TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT OUT FLOW :0 !  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ...


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:uh: WELCOME GOODTIMES 805 CHAPTER! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

FOR YOUR ENTERTAINMENT! ICE T!    

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7zEr6Aqqvp8&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7zEr6Aqqvp8&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

LOOK OUT FOR RUTHIE SKYE! :ugh: :wow: :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

pobrecita i think i got bigger breast than her. but she still fly and ima see if i can get her in my rag :0 :biggrin:
oh
TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@May 30 2009, 03:04 AM~14044439
> *pobrecita i think i got bigger breast than her. but she still fly and ima see if i can get her in my rag :0 :biggrin:
> oh
> TTT
> *


LITTLE LOVE, BIG LOVE (breasts :tongue IT'S ALL GOOD LONG AS IT'S LOVE. (FROM A WOMAN)! :yes: :werd: :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May , 02:20 PM~14047258
> *LITTLE LOVE, BIG LOVE (breasts :tongue IT'S ALL GOOD LONG AS IT'S LOVE.  (FROM A WOMAN)!  :yes:  :werd:  :h5:  :nicoderm:
> *


:werd:
im not saying she isn't fly como vengan they all beautifull :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

HERE'S SOME OLD SCHOOL & BACK IN THE DAY JAMS TO CRUISE TOO! REMEMBER THESE?! :yes: :werd:  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMWh1EjK_8k...54B077&index=87

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-TEUfTWGGI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9Nq8lYltOY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S00JkAwSlCg&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQgIrNqaJTo&feature=related


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@May 31 2009, 02:58 AM~14051426
> *:werd:
> im not saying she isn't  fly como vengan they all beautifull :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

NOV. 8TH WILL BE HERE BEFORE YOU KNOW IT! GET READY! :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

see you guys in Nov


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 31 2009, 02:29 AM~14051489
> *see you guys in Nov
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 30 2009, 01:33 AM~14044380
> *:uh: WELCOME GOODTIMES 805 CHAPTER!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


TTT


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

ontario classics will be posted up once again. :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ONTARIOCLASSICS CC_@May 31 2009, 01:31 PM~14053525
> *ontario classics will be posted up once again. :biggrin:
> *


WELCOME BACK ONTARIO CLASSICS!  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

BY PM WELCOME DELEGATION CAR CLUB! :yes: :h5: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 29 2009, 09:29 PM~14041970
> *TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT OUT FLOW :0 !  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ...


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT OUT FLOW ! 

CONTAGIOUS CC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC
OHANA CC
PRIDE CC
SOCIOS CC
INTOXICATED CC
KING OF KINGS CC
FORGIVIN CC
JO JO 67
CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
LOYALTY ONES CC
ELUSIVE CC
J DIE CAST
WAACHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
OLDIES CC SGV
BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
GANGS 2 GRACE CC
LATIN LIFE CC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
BALLERZ INC. CC
OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
SD38PLM
SKANLESS CC
TRADITION CC
ROYAL IMAGE CC
SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
UCE CC
LATIN LUXURY CC
CLASSIFIED CC
STRAYS CC
SUENOS CC
STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
TRUCHA CC
FIRME CLASSICS CC
GROUPE CC
UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
LOS CALLES CC
CONSAFOS CC
CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
GENERATIONS CC
GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
MAJESTICS CC VC CHAP.
SWIFT CC
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
DIP'N CC
WESTSIDE CC
KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
THE LOYALTY ONES CC
ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
STYLE CC
DUKES CC AV CA.
MAXIMUM POWER CC
IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
NUBUENO
CITYWIDE CC
STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
HUERTA CC
INNER CIRCLE MC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC
6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
RUTHIE SKYE
KAL KONCEPTS
SOW LOWS CC
ROYAL FANTASIES CC
LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
NOKTURNAL CC
FREE RANGE CC
SUNSET CRUISERS CC
NITE OWLS CC
FAMILY PRIDE CC
SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
STYLY UNLIMITED
SUPERBS CC
SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
CALI STYLIN CC
NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
STYLISTICS CC
ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
TEMPTATIONS CC
STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
ANTIQUE STYLE
CALI LIFE VIDEOS
DISTINGUISHED CC
UNITED STYLES CC
MANDOEMEX
BARRIOGIRLS.COM
BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
FIRME CLASSICS CC
BAJITO CC
LIFESTYLE CC
ANGEL DUST 64
EZUP62
THE WAGON
EVIL WAYS CC
SUSPECTS CC
LATINO CLASSICS CC
SHADES OF BROWN CC
JUST DIPPIN CC of FRESNO, CA.
TOGETHER CC of ELA
DELEGATION CC
AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! 

wow check out the list so far and 6 months to go 
JROCK


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

HERE ARE SOME NEARBY HOTEL SOURCES FOR ARE WELCOME GUESTS! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :

http://www.hotels.com/

http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true




AND FOR OUR VISITING GUEST'S HERE ARE SOME PLACES TO GO TO ENTERTAIN YOUR TIME BEFORE THE SHOW! :thumbsup: :yes: :nicoderm: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin: 

http://www.montclairplaza.com/html/Index2.asp

http://www.simon.com/mall/default.aspx?ID=1258

http://www.moviefone.com/theater/edwards-o...m/127/showtimes

http://cahoota.com/2008/07/labor-day-fun-t...back-to-school/

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=-&sll=340703...773756546623186
http://www.hooters.com/


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

JUST 4 ENTERTAINMENT TO WHAT YOU MAY SEE! WEBRIDE TV! :nicoderm:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

TTT time is going fast hey any flyer yet?


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

LOOK OUT FOR ELITE! :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :nicoderm: :worship: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

DADDYS GIRL AND THE SKANLESS CREW WILL BE IN THE HOUSE! :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:cheesy: THERE'S GOING TO BE A LOT OF












AT THIS SHOW! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

IF YOU WANT TO FLY IN TO CHECK OUT THE SHOW! THE SHOW'S IS RIGHT NEAR THE ONTARIO AIRPORT! :thumbsup: :yes: uffin: 












:uh: :werd: :worship: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

HERE'S SOME PICS FROM PHOTOGRAPHER EL VOLO OF LAST YEARS SHOW! :biggrin: :worship: :thumbsup: :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

WILL BEE THER CANT FIND THE PLAQUE THIS IS THE BEST I CAN DO FOR NOW


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

PHOTOS FROM PHOTGRAPHER BIG MIKE! :0  :cheesy:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@May 31 2009, 11:57 PM~14058293
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THAT'LL WORK 49 MERC! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 31 2009, 10:45 PM~14058185
> *:cheesy: THERE'S GOING TO BE A LOT OF!
> 
> 
> ...


FO SHO


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

MORE PICS COURTESY OF AL OF G2G! :0  :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Nov 9 2008, 09:09 PM~12108303
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

MORE PICS FROM AL OF G2G! :0 :0 :cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Nov 9 2008, 09:12 PM~12108334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

MORE FROM G2G AL! :ugh:  :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Nov 9 2008, 09:15 PM~12108369
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

MORE FROM AL OF G2G! :0   :cheesy: :biggrin:  



>


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT OUT FLOW :0 ! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: 

CONTAGIOUS CC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC
OHANA CC
PRIDE CC
SOCIOS CC
INTOXICATED CC
KING OF KINGS CC
FORGIVIN CC
JO JO 67
CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
LOYALTY ONES CC
ELUSIVE CC
J DIE CAST
WAACHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
OLDIES CC SGV
BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
GANGS 2 GRACE CC
LATIN LIFE CC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
BALLERZ INC. CC
OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
SD38PLM
SKANLESS CC
TRADITION CC
ROYAL IMAGE CC
SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
UCE CC
LATIN LUXURY CC
CLASSIFIED CC
STRAYS CC
SUENOS CC
STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
TRUCHA CC
FIRME CLASSICS CC
GROUPE CC
UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
LOS CALLES CC
CONSAFOS CC
CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 805 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
GENERATIONS CC
GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
MAJESTICS CC VC CHAP.
SWIFT CC
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
DIP'N CC
WESTSIDE CC
KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
THE LOYALTY ONES CC
ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
STYLE CC
DUKES CC AV CA.
MAXIMUM POWER CC
IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
NUBUENO
CITYWIDE CC
STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
HUERTA CC
INNER CIRCLE MC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC
6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
RUTHIE SKYE
KAL KONCEPTS
SOW LOWS CC
ROYAL FANTASIES CC
LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
NOKTURNAL CC
FREE RANGE CC
SUNSET CRUISERS CC
NITE OWLS CC
FAMILY PRIDE CC
SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
STYLY UNLIMITED
SUPERBS CC
SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
CALI STYLIN CC
NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
STYLISTICS CC
ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
TEMPTATIONS CC
STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
ANTIQUE STYLE
CALI LIFE VIDEOS
DISTINGUISHED CC
UNITED STYLES CC
MANDOEMEX
BARRIOGIRLS.COM
BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
FIRME CLASSICS CC
BAJITO CC
LIFESTYLE CC
ANGEL DUST 64
EZUP62
THE WAGON
EVIL WAYS CC
SUSPECTS CC
LATINO CLASSICS CC
SHADES OF BROWN CC
JUST DIPPIN CC of FRESNO, CA.
TOGETHER CC of ELA
DELEGATION CC
AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0 :biggrin:  

WHO ELSE WILL BE READY TO PUT DOWN A SHOW! LET IT BE KNOWN!  :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

GET THOSE RIDES READY FOR KUTTY'S PHOTOGRAPHY! :0 :yes: :h5: :werd: :thumbsup: :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TWO TONZ WILL BE DOING HIS MAGIC THIS NOV. 8TH OF 09! :nicoderm: :yes: :h5: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

WHO ELSE WILL BE DOWN THIS YEAR?! :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

JUST 6 MORE MONTHS TILL SHOWTIME!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

THIS IS DEDICATED TO ALL THE RIDAZ! :yes: :h5: :werd: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: uffin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3UNGSLaNP4


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

FOR YOUR ENTERTAINMENT! IN CALIFORNIA!  :biggrin:  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=auOZ6LsqwMQ&NR=1


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jun 1 2009, 10:37 AM~14061558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


JROCK! I like the diamonds here! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jun 1 2009, 11:14 AM~14061954
> *JUST 6 MORE MONTHS TILL SHOWTIME!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 1 2009, 01:31 PM~14062602
> *JROCK!  I like the diamonds here! :biggrin:
> *



:nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

REP YOUR PLAQUE ON THIS POST IF YOU ARE ON THE LIST AND OR THIS IS THE SHOW YOU ARE GOING TO BE AT! OR JUST SHOUT OUT IF YOUR CLUB IS GOING TO BE REPRESENTING AT THIS YEARS SHOW! :0   :cheesy: :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :wave: :worship: :werd: :yes: :h5: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=454366&st=840


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> WE'LL KEEP YOU POSTED ON NEW INFO. AS WE PROGRESS.
> 
> OFFICIAL FLYER WILL BE POSTED BY THE MIDDLE OF THE YEAR WITH THE FOLLOWING CATAGORIES! GET READY! :yes: :werd: :nicoderm: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin:
> 
> ...


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

NO DOUBT ,OLDIES S.G.V. WILL BE THERE REPRESENTING!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :werd:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

HERE'S SOME OLD SCHOOL FUNK 4 ALL OF YALL 2 ROLL ON TOO! uffin: :werd: :nicoderm: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfWBK5hrYWk&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2h4uQb_WcJc&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwU_Xk5A2QE&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRPiKu0gels

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YFOETRXTBc&feature=related


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

will be there :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 31 2009, 09:53 PM~14058258
> *HERE'S SOME PICS FROM PHOTOGRAPHER EL VOLO OF LAST YEARS SHOW!  :biggrin:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: Hey, thanks JROCK! I'm looking forward to this year's show! :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jun 2 2009, 04:55 PM~14074122
> *:cheesy: Hey, thanks JROCK!  I'm looking forward to this year's show! :thumbsup:
> *



RITE ON EL VOLO! GLAD TO HAVE YOU BACK! TTT!  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jun 2 2009, 02:19 AM~14069789
> *NO DOUBT ,OLDIES S.G.V. WILL BE THERE REPRESENTING!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  :werd:
> *



:uh: :biggrin: TTT! OLDIES! :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

HERE'S SOME DJ QUIK 4 YA!  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqBVAET9FUk&feature=related

KOKANE AND HUTCH of {ABOVE THE LAW} POMONA! 4 RYDAS ONLY!  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dN2GzpXeHqE&feature=related

KAM {IN TRAFFIC}!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 2 2009, 11:39 AM~14070887
> *will be there :biggrin:
> *



RITE ON ARTISTICS! :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jun 1 2009, 01:15 AM~14059022
> *TWO TONZ WILL BE DOING HIS MAGIC THIS NOV. 8TH OF 09!  :nicoderm:  :yes:  :h5:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

HERE ARE SOME NEARBY HOTEL SOURCES FOR ARE WELCOME GUESTS! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :

http://www.hotels.com/

http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
http://www.hotels.com/processIndexSearch.d...=0&refined=true
AND FOR OUR VISITING GUEST'S HERE ARE SOME PLACES TO GO TO ENTERTAIN YOUR TIME BEFORE THE SHOW! :thumbsup: :yes: :nicoderm: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin: 

http://www.montclairplaza.com/html/Index2.asp

http://www.simon.com/mall/default.aspx?ID=1258

http://www.moviefone.com/theater/edwards-o...m/127/showtimes

http://cahoota.com/2008/07/labor-day-fun-t...back-to-school/

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=-&sll=340703...773756546623186
http://www.hooters.com/


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

NOW IT'S TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT OUT FLOW :0 ! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: 

CONTAGIOUS CC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC
OHANA CC
PRIDE CC
SOCIOS CC
INTOXICATED CC
KING OF KINGS CC
FORGIVIN CC
JO JO 67
CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
LOYALTY ONES CC
ELUSIVE CC
J DIE CAST
WAACHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
OLDIES CC SGV
BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
GANGS 2 GRACE CC
LATIN LIFE CC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
BALLERZ INC. CC
OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
SD38PLM
SKANLESS CC
TRADITION CC
ROYAL IMAGE CC
SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
UCE CC
LATIN LUXURY CC
CLASSIFIED CC
STRAYS CC
SUENOS CC
STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
TRUCHA CC
FIRME CLASSICS CC
GROUPE CC
UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
LOS CALLES CC
CONSAFOS CC
CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 805 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
GENERATIONS CC
GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
MAJESTICS CC VC CHAP.
SWIFT CC
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
DIP'N CC
WESTSIDE CC
KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
THE LOYALTY ONES CC
ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
STYLE CC
DUKES CC AV CA.
MAXIMUM POWER CC
IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
NUBUENO
CITYWIDE CC
STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
HUERTA CC
INNER CIRCLE MC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC
6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
RUTHIE SKYE
KAL KONCEPTS
SOW LOWS CC
ROYAL FANTASIES CC
LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
NOKTURNAL CC
FREE RANGE CC
SUNSET CRUISERS CC
NITE OWLS CC
FAMILY PRIDE CC
SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
STYLY UNLIMITED
SUPERBS CC
SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
CALI STYLIN CC
NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
STYLISTICS CC
ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
TEMPTATIONS CC
STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
ANTIQUE STYLE
CALI LIFE VIDEOS
DISTINGUISHED CC
UNITED STYLES CC
MANDOEMEX
BARRIOGIRLS.COM
BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
FIRME CLASSICS CC
BAJITO CC
LIFESTYLE CC
ANGEL DUST 64
EZUP62
THE WAGON
EVIL WAYS CC
SUSPECTS CC
LATINO CLASSICS CC
SHADES OF BROWN CC
JUST DIPPIN CC of FRESNO, CA.
TOGETHER CC of ELA
DELEGATION CC
ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0 :biggrin:  

WHO ELSE WILL BE READY TO PUT DOWN A SHOW! LET IT BE KNOWN!  :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:
[/quote]


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

WELCOME ARE OUT OF STATE & COUNTRY VISITORS FROM:

ARIZONA
NEVEDA
TEXAS
ILLINOIS
HAWAII 
AND 
MEXICO!

:thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :wave: :worship:  :cheesy: :biggrin: :nicoderm: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jun 6 2009, 02:09 PM~14112606
> *WELCOME ARE OUT OF STATE & COUNTRY VISITORS FROM:
> 
> ARIZONA
> ...


 :cheesy: THATS TIGHT!!!


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@May 26 2009, 07:13 PM~14006391
> *have to add Carnales Unidos to the list.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@May 26 2009, 08:13 PM~14006391
> *have to add Carnales Unidos to the list.
> *



:uh:  :thumbsup: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

NOW IT'S TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT OUT FLOW :0 ! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: 

CONTAGIOUS CC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC
OHANA CC
PRIDE CC
SOCIOS CC
INTOXICATED CC
KING OF KINGS CC
FORGIVIN CC
JO JO 67
CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
LOYALTY ONES CC
ELUSIVE CC
J DIE CAST
WAACHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
OLDIES CC SGV
BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
GANGS 2 GRACE CC
LATIN LIFE CC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
BALLERZ INC. CC
OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
SD38PLM
SKANLESS CC
TRADITION CC
ROYAL IMAGE CC
SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
UCE CC
LATIN LUXURY CC
CLASSIFIED CC
STRAYS CC
SUENOS CC
STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
TRUCHA CC
FIRME CLASSICS CC
GROUPE CC
UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
LOS CALLES CC
CONSAFOS CC
CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 805 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
GENERATIONS CC
GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
MAJESTICS CC VC CHAP.
SWIFT CC
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
DIP'N CC
WESTSIDE CC
KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
THE LOYALTY ONES CC
ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
STYLE CC
DUKES CC AV CA.
MAXIMUM POWER CC
IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
NUBUENO
CITYWIDE CC
STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
HUERTA CC
INNER CIRCLE MC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC
6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
RUTHIE SKYE
KAL KONCEPTS
SOW LOWS CC
ROYAL FANTASIES CC
LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
NOKTURNAL CC
FREE RANGE CC
SUNSET CRUISERS CC
NITE OWLS CC
FAMILY PRIDE CC
SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
STYLY UNLIMITED
SUPERBS CC
SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
CALI STYLIN CC
NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
STYLISTICS CC
ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
TEMPTATIONS CC
STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
ANTIQUE STYLE
CALI LIFE VIDEOS
DISTINGUISHED CC
UNITED STYLES CC
MANDOEMEX
BARRIOGIRLS.COM
BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
FIRME CLASSICS CC
BAJITO CC
LIFESTYLE CC
ANGEL DUST 64
EZUP62
THE WAGON
EVIL WAYS CC
SUSPECTS CC
LATINO CLASSICS CC
SHADES OF BROWN CC
JUST DIPPIN CC of FRESNO, CA.
TOGETHER CC of ELA
DELEGATION CC
ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
CARNALES UNIDOS CC
AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0 :biggrin:  

WHO ELSE WILL BE READY TO PUT DOWN A SHOW! LET IT BE KNOWN!  :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Looks like this will be a good show too!  
TTT


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jan 22 2009, 03:30 PM~12784642
> *WE'LL KEEP YOU POSTED ON NEW INFO. AS WE PROGRESS.
> *


TU ''SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSAVESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
STYLISTICS CC WILL BE THERE


----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)

Looking forward on going to this show :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jun 9 2009, 06:04 PM~14143172
> *NOW IT'S TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT OUT FLOW :0 !  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ...



:wow: Going to be a good show


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jun 9 2009, 06:04 PM~14143172
> *NOW IT'S TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT OUT FLOW :0 !  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ...


G TIMES READY


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jun 11 2009, 12:19 AM~14157917
> *G TIMES READY
> *


ALWAYS!!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> > <span style='font-family:Times'>HELL YEAH!!! A BIG ASS "TTT" 4 "TRAFFIC" :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jrrl_@Jun 11 2009, 04:39 PM~14163530
> *Impressions Car Club Central Coast & Bakersfield will support you event we got your back
> *



WELCOME IMPRESSIONS CAR CLUB! AND THANK FOR THE SUPPORT! HOPE YOU ENJOY THE SHOW!  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

simon homie you can count on us and thanks for the invite were gonna have our 1st car show in santa maria on july 19 hope you guys con make it we'll be glad to see guys in the central coast area for more detales look under shows and events under Impressions 1st annual car show & hop. hope to see you guy's soon & you have a friend in santa allways Jose Rico Imprssions Car Club Central Coast alrato carnal


----------



## corona62 (Mar 25, 2009)

add LEGENDS C.C to the list


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by corona62_@Jun 11 2009, 09:48 PM~14166406
> *add LEGENDS C.C to the list
> *



YOU GOT IT LEGENDS AND WELCOME!  :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

NOW IT'S TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT OUT FLOW :0 ! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: 

CONTAGIOUS CC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC
OHANA CC
PRIDE CC
SOCIOS CC
INTOXICATED CC
KING OF KINGS CC
FORGIVIN CC
JO JO 67
CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
LOYALTY ONES CC
ELUSIVE CC
J DIE CAST
WAACHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
OLDIES CC SGV
BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
GANGS 2 GRACE CC
LATIN LIFE CC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
BALLERZ INC. CC
OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
SD38PLM
SKANLESS CC
TRADITION CC
ROYAL IMAGE CC
SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
UCE CC
LATIN LUXURY CC
CLASSIFIED CC
STRAYS CC
SUENOS CC
STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
TRUCHA CC
FIRME CLASSICS CC
GROUPE CC
UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
LOS CALLES CC
CONSAFOS CC
CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 805 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
GENERATIONS CC
GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
MAJESTICS CC VC CHAP.
SWIFT CC
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
DIP'N CC
WESTSIDE CC
KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
THE LOYALTY ONES CC
ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
STYLE CC
DUKES CC AV CA.
MAXIMUM POWER CC
IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
NUBUENO
CITYWIDE CC
STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
HUERTA CC
INNER CIRCLE MC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC
6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
RUTHIE SKYE
KAL KONCEPTS
SOW LOWS CC
ROYAL FANTASIES CC
LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
NOKTURNAL CC
FREE RANGE CC
SUNSET CRUISERS CC
NITE OWLS CC
FAMILY PRIDE CC
SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
STYLY UNLIMITED
SUPERBS CC
SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
CALI STYLIN CC
NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
STYLISTICS CC
ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
TEMPTATIONS CC
STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
ANTIQUE STYLE
CALI LIFE VIDEOS
DISTINGUISHED CC
UNITED STYLES CC
MANDOEMEX
BARRIOGIRLS.COM
BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
FIRME CLASSICS CC
BAJITO CC
LIFESTYLE CC
ANGEL DUST 64
EZUP62
THE WAGON
EVIL WAYS CC
SUSPECTS CC
LATINO CLASSICS CC
SHADES OF BROWN CC
JUST DIPPIN CC of FRESNO, CA.
TOGETHER CC of ELA
DELEGATION CC
ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
CARNALES UNIDOS CC
IMPRESSIONS CC
LEGENDS CC
AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0 :biggrin:  

WHO ELSE WILL BE READY TO PUT DOWN A SHOW! LET IT BE KNOWN!  :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jun 11 2009, 09:39 PM~14167092
> *NOW IT'S TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT OUT FLOW :0 !  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ...


TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 12 2009, 07:08 PM~14175557
> *TTT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

4 ALL U RIDERZ OUT THERE! THIS 1's 4 U! :0 :thumbsup: uffin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azu6tGoqh4o


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

HERE'S SOMETHIN FUNNY! REMEMBER THIS?! :0 :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjiTqF_FePM&NR=1


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

FOR YOUR ENTERTAINMENT! THE WASH! :biggrin: :nicoderm: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oC_qgxBTd3o&feature=related


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

WHEN LOWRIDERS GO HOLLYWOOD! :thumbsup: uffin: :werd: :yes: :h5: :nicoderm: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InPoPRfqNWM&feature=related


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

ANOTHA 1 4 ALL U RIDAZ OUT THERE! LET ME RIDE! :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBu2uxdvNmI&feature=fvw


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

THIS IS DEDICATED TO THA REAL OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZ! WHEN LOWRIDING HAD {SOUL}! :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin: 

DUKES 
PHAROAHS SO. BAY
OLD MEMORIES
OLDIES
NEW WAVE
IMPERIALS
LIFESTYLE
PROFFESSIONALS
SPIRIT
LOW CREATIONS
MAJESTICS
KLIQUE
LOW CONSPIRACY
NEW STYLE
SANTA ANA
THEE ARTISTIC
NEW MOVEMENT
TOGETHER
SONS OF SOUL
ELITE
CARNALES UNIDOS
AMIGOS
TECHNIQUES
PHAROAHS
MIDNIGHT SENSATIONS
LA GENTE
LATIN LOWRIDERS
CLASSICS
LOW ILLUSIONS
NATIONAL LOW RIDER
ROYAL BROWN
UNITED 
SOPHISTICATED FEW
SUPERIORS
MIDNIGHT LOWS
NEW CLASSICS
LATIN PRIDE
LOS CREATORS
LITTLE TOWN
NEW BREED
INDIVIDUALS
NEW TREND
INNERVISIONS
BROWN BREED
MIDNIGHT CRUISERS
ARTISTICS
REFLECTIONS
LATIN ATTRACTIONS
CITY
WATTS LIFE
NEW STAR
AND MANY OTHERS FROM BACK IN THA DAY! 
:worship: :werd: :worship: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HO6w99FlgjQ


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

HERE'S ANOTHER 1 4 U RIDERS!  :biggrin:  

SUNDAY DRIVER 1 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAoq3HVgwxE&feature=related

SUNDAY DRIVER 2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAoq3HVgwxE&feature=related

SUNDAY DRIVER 3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9hLpSly9GQ&NR=1

SUNDAY DRIVER 4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwKxFga3o-s&feature=related

SUNDAY DRIVER 5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9P3j8c8kUc&feature=related

SUNDAY DRIVER 6

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JhcyR5K-hY&feature=related


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

BE ON THE LOOK OUT FOR LIFESTYLE! :0  :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwKxRSBE8aE&feature=related


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 12 2009, 08:08 PM~14175557
> *TTT
> *


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 12 2009, 04:52 PM~14174191
> *TTMFT
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

BE READY FOR MR. DONALD H. RANDELL! :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5wAPi6ibAQ


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOXepDES5V0


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

NOW IT'S TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT OUT FLOW :0 ! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: 

CONTAGIOUS CC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC
OHANA CC
PRIDE CC
SOCIOS CC
INTOXICATED CC
KING OF KINGS CC
FORGIVIN CC
JO JO 67
CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
LOYALTY ONES CC
ELUSIVE CC
J DIE CAST
WAACHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
OLDIES CC SGV
BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
GANGS 2 GRACE CC
LATIN LIFE CC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
BALLERZ INC. CC
OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
SD38PLM
SKANLESS CC
TRADITION CC
ROYAL IMAGE CC
SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
UCE CC
LATIN LUXURY CC
CLASSIFIED CC
STRAYS CC
SUENOS CC
STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
TRUCHA CC
FIRME CLASSICS CC
GROUPE CC
UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
LOS CALLES CC
CONSAFOS CC
CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 805 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
GENERATIONS CC
GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
MAJESTICS CC VC CHAP.
SWIFT CC
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
DIP'N CC
WESTSIDE CC
KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
THE LOYALTY ONES CC
ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
STYLE CC
DUKES CC AV CA.
MAXIMUM POWER CC
IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
NUBUENO
CITYWIDE CC
STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
HUERTA CC
INNER CIRCLE MC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC
6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
RUTHIE SKYE
KAL KONCEPTS
SOW LOWS CC
ROYAL FANTASIES CC
LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
NOKTURNAL CC
FREE RANGE CC
SUNSET CRUISERS CC
NITE OWLS CC
FAMILY PRIDE CC
SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
STYLY UNLIMITED
SUPERBS CC
SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
CALI STYLIN CC
NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
STYLISTICS CC
ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
TEMPTATIONS CC
STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
ANTIQUE STYLE
CALI LIFE VIDEOS
DISTINGUISHED CC
UNITED STYLES CC
MANDOEMEX
BARRIOGIRLS.COM
BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
FIRME CLASSICS CC
BAJITO CC
LIFESTYLE CC
ANGEL DUST 64
EZUP62
THE WAGON
EVIL WAYS CC
SUSPECTS CC
LATINO CLASSICS CC
SHADES OF BROWN CC
JUST DIPPIN CC of FRESNO, CA.
TOGETHER CC of ELA
DELEGATION CC
ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
CARNALES UNIDOS CC
IMPRESSIONS CC
LEGENDS CC
MR. DONALD H. RANDELL
AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0 :biggrin:  

WHO ELSE WILL BE READY TO PUT DOWN A SHOW! LET IT BE KNOWN!  :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

RARE DOCUMENTARY TALK FROM {GANGSTER} OF THE BIG {M}!  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkCwd52Mua0&NR=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIlfGRHW18w&NR=1


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 12 2009, 04:52 PM~14174191
> *TTMFT
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

> NOW IT'S TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT OUT FLOW :0 ! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:
> 
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC
> ...


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> > NOW IT'S TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT OUT FLOW :0 ! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:
> >
> > CONTAGIOUS CC
> > ROLLERZ ONLY CC
> ...


----------



## STYLE72 (Jun 16, 2009)

TTT! :thumbsup: STYLE CAR CLUB! uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STYLE72_@Jun 15 2009, 09:37 PM~14201348
> *TTT!  :thumbsup:  STYLE CAR CLUB! uffin:
> *


 :uh: :0  :yes: :h5: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STYLE72_@Jun 15 2009, 07:37 PM~14201348
> *TTT!  :thumbsup:  STYLE CAR CLUB! uffin:
> *


Style's on Layitlow now??? :0 :0 :0 

'Bout time! :biggrin:

:wave:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## TRUCHA PRES. (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 16 2009, 08:16 PM~14211138
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRUCHA PRES._@Jun 16 2009, 11:28 PM~14213632
> *TTT!  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

FOR YOUR ENTERTAINMENT! MACK 10 HITTEN SWITCHES! uffin: :nicoderm: uffin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yfArN-e2OU


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

WE'RE HALF WAY THROUGH THE YEAR ALREADY! 5 MORE MONTHS TO GO TILL SHOW TIME! WILL YOUR RIDE BE READY TO BRING IT?! :0 :ugh: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

WILL BE IN THE HOUSE! :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :yes: :h5: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jun 18 2009, 09:49 AM~14228212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jun 16 2009, 11:13 AM~14207314
> *Style's on Layitlow now???  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 'Bout time!  :biggrin:
> ...


What up Style!!!!!!


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

<---------------------------------- Will Be in tha MuthaF*%@in House!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT! Not sure if my car will be done in time, but I'll be there for support and take pictures! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 18 2009, 05:02 PM~14232081
> *TTT!  Not sure if my car will be done in time, but I'll be there for support and take pictures! :biggrin:
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Jun 18 2009, 11:47 AM~14228787
> *<---------------------------------- Will Be in tha MuthaF*%@in House!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 18 2009, 05:37 PM~14232483
> *    :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :wave: Whats up Ralph?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jun 18 2009, 06:07 PM~14232820
> *:wave:  :wave: Whats up Ralph?
> *


Not much Mark still home playing Mr Mom :biggrin: :biggrin: . How you been?


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 18 2009, 06:11 PM~14232869
> *Not much Mark still home playing Mr Mom :biggrin:  :biggrin: . How you been?
> *


Pretty good just kicking back.Take it easy bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jun 18 2009, 06:17 PM~14232949
> *Pretty  good just kicking back.Take it easy bro. :thumbsup:
> *


  :yes: :yes:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Jun 18 2009, 12:47 PM~14228787
> *<---------------------------------- Will Be in tha MuthaF*%@in House!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


:0  :biggrin: :werd: :yes: :h5: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Jun 18 2009, 12:47 PM~14228787
> *<---------------------------------- Will Be in tha MuthaF*%@in House!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: [email protected] DOULBE POST! :uh: :scrutinize: :dunno: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

STREET KINGZ CC well b there


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Jun 19 2009, 12:12 AM~14235805
> *STREET KINGZ CC well b there
> *



:0 :cheesy: WELCOME STREET KINGZ! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:cheesy: HERE'S MORE PICS OF LAST YEARS SHOW! 1st 2 PICS CURTOUSY OF PHOTGRPHER BIG MIKE! :biggrin: 

















:uh: :0 










:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

NEXT SERIES OF PICS FROM DMACRAIDER! :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:  

DAVID @ DANNY DE LA PAZ TRAFFIC CAR SHOW








BEST OF FRIENDS ENTERING TRAFFIC CAR SHOW








KINGS OF KINGS ENTERING TRAFFIC CAR SHOW








BEST OF FRIENDS @ KINGS OF KINGS PICS








KINGS OF KINGS








ROLLING IN








UCE CAR CLUB HARBOR CITY


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

*TTT :biggrin: *


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 19 2009, 07:25 PM~14243019
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

HERE'S MORE LIVIN THE LOW LIFE! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjVhcqfHLFU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_vycbloOaE


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

quote=GOODTIMES CC,Jun 22 2009, 04:54 PM~14264550]







[/QUOTE]

AFTER 24 YEARS AND GOING INTO 25 YEARS FOR THE HIGHLAND PARK THE L.A. CITY SUPPORT, WHEN THE EVENT WAS HELD ON A CLOSED OFF SECTION OF FIGUEROA ST, CD 1 COUNCILMAN "ED REYES" DENIED ORGANIZERS CITY SUPPORT FOR THE SECOUND TIME THIS YEARS. THEY SAY DUE TO LAC OF FUNDS, ANYONE THAT KNOW HOW THE LA CITY FUNDING SYSTEM WORKS THIS EVENT WAS FUNDED AS OF LAST YEAR 2008, THEIR FISCAL YEAR DOES NOT END TILL JULY OF 2009. SO THERE WAS A BIG ROLL IN POLITICS DUE TO JESSE ROSAS RUNNING AGAINST ED REYES FOR THE COUNILMAN SEAT A FEW MONTH BACK.. WE WANT TO BRING THIS SHOW BACK AND WE WILL WORK HARD TO BRING IT BACK TO THE COMMUNITY OF LOS ANGELES AND THE LOW RIDER MOVEMENT.
IF ANYONE WANT TO FAX, CALL, OR EMAIL ED REYES TO BRING BACK THIS SHOW OR EVEN WANT TO LET HIM KNOW WHY THIS SHOW WAS DENIED BY HIS OFFICE THEN CALL THESE NUMBERS:

ED REYES CD1 LA CITY COUNSILMAN 

CONTACT: 
OFFICE: 213 485 0763
FAX: 213 485 8908
EMAIL: [email protected]
[/quote]


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> quote=GOODTIMES CC,Jun 22 2009, 04:54 PM~14264550]


AFTER 24 YEARS AND GOING INTO 25 YEARS FOR THE HIGHLAND PARK THE L.A. CITY SUPPORT, WHEN THE EVENT WAS HELD ON A CLOSED OFF SECTION OF FIGUEROA ST, CD 1 COUNCILMAN "ED REYES" DENIED ORGANIZERS CITY SUPPORT FOR THE SECOUND TIME THIS YEARS. THEY SAY DUE TO LAC OF FUNDS, ANYONE THAT KNOW HOW THE LA CITY FUNDING SYSTEM WORKS THIS EVENT WAS FUNDED AS OF LAST YEAR 2008, THEIR FISCAL YEAR DOES NOT END TILL JULY OF 2009. SO THERE WAS A BIG ROLL IN POLITICS DUE TO JESSE ROSAS RUNNING AGAINST ED REYES FOR THE COUNILMAN SEAT A FEW MONTH BACK.. WE WANT TO BRING THIS SHOW BACK AND WE WILL WORK HARD TO BRING IT BACK TO THE COMMUNITY OF LOS ANGELES AND THE LOW RIDER MOVEMENT.
IF ANYONE WANT TO FAX, CALL, OR EMAIL ED REYES TO BRING BACK THIS SHOW OR EVEN WANT TO LET HIM KNOW WHY THIS SHOW WAS DENIED BY HIS OFFICE THEN CALL THESE NUMBERS:

ED REYES CD1 LA CITY COUNSILMAN 

CONTACT: 
OFFICE: 213 485 0763
FAX: 213 485 8908
EMAIL: [email protected]
[/quote]
[/quote]
:uh: :scrutinize: L.A.'s GOT MONEY IT SEEMS FOR THE UPCOMING WHITTIER CAR SHOW BUT NOT FOR HIGHLAND PARK THAT IS L.A. ALSO? :scrutinize: SOUNDS LIKE SOMEONES WANT'S TO CHANGE WHO THE PEOPLE ARE IN THE COMMUNITY STARTING WITH THEIR CULTURE IN THE COMMUNITY. I WILL CALL ON THIS ONE. :scrutinize:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

*TO THE TOP FOR THE TRAFFIC SHOW  *


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

FOR YOUR ENTERTAINMENT FROM LOWRIDER MAGAZINE!  

http://www.youtube.com/show?p=WrgPajH2g2U


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

SO WILL YOU BE READY TO GET {DOWN}?! :ugh:  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

NOW IT'S TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT OUT FLOW :0 ! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: 

CONTAGIOUS CC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC
OHANA CC
PRIDE CC
SOCIOS CC
INTOXICATED CC
KING OF KINGS CC
FORGIVIN CC
JO JO 67
CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
LOYALTY ONES CC
ELUSIVE CC
J DIE CAST
WAACHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
OLDIES CC SGV
BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
GANGS 2 GRACE CC
LATIN LIFE CC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
BALLERZ INC. CC
OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
SD38PLM
SKANLESS CC
TRADITION CC
ROYAL IMAGE CC
SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
UCE CC
LATIN LUXURY CC
CLASSIFIED CC
STRAYS CC
SUENOS CC
STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
TRUCHA CC
FIRME CLASSICS CC
GROUPE CC
UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
LOS CALLES CC
CONSAFOS CC
CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 805 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
GENERATIONS CC
GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
MAJESTICS CC VC CHAP.
SWIFT CC
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
DIP'N CC
WESTSIDE CC
KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
THE LOYALTY ONES CC
ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
STYLE CC
DUKES CC AV CA.
MAXIMUM POWER CC
IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
NUBUENO
CITYWIDE CC
STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
HUERTA CC
INNER CIRCLE MC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC
6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
RUTHIE SKYE
KAL KONCEPTS
SOW LOWS CC
ROYAL FANTASIES CC
LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
NOKTURNAL CC
FREE RANGE CC
SUNSET CRUISERS CC
NITE OWLS CC
FAMILY PRIDE CC
SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
STYLY UNLIMITED
SUPERBS CC
SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
CALI STYLIN CC
NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
STYLISTICS CC
ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
TEMPTATIONS CC
STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
ANTIQUE STYLE
CALI LIFE VIDEOS
DISTINGUISHED CC
UNITED STYLES CC
MANDOEMEX
BARRIOGIRLS.COM
BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
FIRME CLASSICS CC
BAJITO CC
LIFESTYLE CC
ANGEL DUST 64
EZUP62
THE WAGON
EVIL WAYS CC
SUSPECTS CC
LATINO CLASSICS CC
SHADES OF BROWN CC
JUST DIPPIN CC of FRESNO, CA.
TOGETHER CC of ELA
DELEGATION CC
ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
CARNALES UNIDOS CC
IMPRESSIONS CC
LEGENDS CC
MR. DONALD H. RANDELL
STREET KINGZ BC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC YUMA AZ.
AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0 :biggrin:  

WHO ELSE WILL BE READY TO PUT DOWN A SHOW! LET IT BE KNOWN!  :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:
[/quote]


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 23 2009, 04:01 AM~14270314
> *TTT
> *



:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> R.I.P. MICHAEL JACKSON. HERE'S SOME JAMS I DEDICATE TO THE RIDERS THAT USE TO BUMP THESE OLD SCHOOL MJ JAMS! :nicoderm: :worship: uffin: :angel: uffin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w--O9LveiEU
> DON'T STOP TILL YOU GET ENOUGH
> ...


----------



## dj mateo (Apr 21, 2009)

dont forget to add me to the list j-rock,because you know im gunna be playing the jams all day dj mateo style :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :420:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dj mateo_@Jun 26 2009, 08:56 AM~14304784
> *dont forget to add me to the list j-rock,because you know im gunna be playing the jams all day dj mateo style  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :420:
> *


YOU GOT IT DJ MATEO!


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

To The TOP 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> NOW IT'S TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT OUT FLOW :0 ! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:
> 
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ROLLERZ ONLY CC
> ...


[/quote]

DAMN!!! THIS SHOULD BE THE SUPER SHOW WITH A LIST LIKE THIS!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> > R.I.P. MICHAEL JACKSON. HERE'S SOME JAMS I DEDICATE TO THE RIDERS THAT USE TO BUMP THESE OLD SCHOOL MJ JAMS! :nicoderm: :worship: uffin: :angel: uffin:
> >
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w--O9LveiEU
> > DON'T STOP TILL YOU GET ENOUGH
> > ...


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

LIKE I SAID , NOT GOING TO MISS THIS ONE NO WAY!! BIG UPS TO TRAFFIC :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

DAMN!!! THIS SHOULD BE THE SUPER SHOW WITH A LIST LIKE THIS!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]
ELITE BC will be there.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jun 26 2009, 09:40 PM~14311884
> *LIKE I SAID , NOT GOING TO MISS THIS ONE NO WAY!! BIG UPS TO TRAFFIC :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank's Johnny good looking out BIG UP OLDIES CC :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jun 26 2009, 11:23 PM~14312743
> *Thank's Johnny good looking out BIG UP OLDIES CC :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHATS UP MARK YOU STILL CHILLIN AT THE RIVER..


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> DAMN!!! THIS SHOULD BE THE SUPER SHOW WITH A LIST LIKE THIS!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


ELITE BC will be there.
[/quote]
 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  BIG ELITE


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jun 26 2009, 11:26 PM~14312765
> *WHATS UP MARK YOU STILL CHILLIN AT THE RIVER..
> *


NOTHING MUCH SAL. NO I'M BACK IT WAS REALLY NICE AND RELAXING. GETTING READY FOR THE BIKE SHOW. ON JULY 12


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jun 26 2009, 11:37 PM~14312840
> *NOTHING MUCH SAL. NO I'M BACK IT WAS REALLY NICE AND RELAXING. GETTING READY FOR THE BIKE SHOW. ON JULY 12
> *


I'M GOING TO CHECK IT OUT..NO BIKE JUST MY 2 FEET, SHOULD BE A GREAT SHOW...


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jun 26 2009, 11:23 PM~14312743
> *Thank's Johnny good looking out BIG UP OLDIES CC :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jun 26 2009, 11:43 PM~14312884
> *I'M GOING TO CHECK IT OUT..NO BIKE JUST MY 2 FEET, SHOULD BE A GREAT SHOW...
> *


SEE YOU THERE SAL THANK'S


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

WILL BE THERE.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

NOW IT'S TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT OUT FLOW :0 ! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: 

CONTAGIOUS CC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC
OHANA CC
PRIDE CC
SOCIOS CC
INTOXICATED CC
KING OF KINGS CC
FORGIVIN CC
JO JO 67
CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
LOYALTY ONES CC
ELUSIVE CC
J DIE CAST
WAACHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
OLDIES CC SGV
BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
GANGS 2 GRACE CC
LATIN LIFE CC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
BALLERZ INC. CC
OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
SD38PLM
SKANLESS CC
TRADITION CC
ROYAL IMAGE CC
SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
UCE CC
LATIN LUXURY CC
CLASSIFIED CC
STRAYS CC
SUENOS CC
STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
TRUCHA CC
FIRME CLASSICS CC
GROUPE CC
UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
LOS CALLES CC
CONSAFOS CC
CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 805 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
GENERATIONS CC
GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
MAJESTICS CC VC CHAP.
SWIFT CC
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
DIP'N CC
WESTSIDE CC
KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
THE LOYALTY ONES CC
ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
STYLE CC
DUKES CC AV CA.
MAXIMUM POWER CC
IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
NUBUENO
CITYWIDE CC
STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
HUERTA CC
INNER CIRCLE MC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC
6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
RUTHIE SKYE
KAL KONCEPTS
SOW LOWS CC
ROYAL FANTASIES CC
LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
NOKTURNAL CC
FREE RANGE CC
SUNSET CRUISERS CC
NITE OWLS CC
FAMILY PRIDE CC
SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
STYLY UNLIMITED
SUPERBS CC
SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
CALI STYLIN CC
NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
STYLISTICS CC
ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
TEMPTATIONS CC
STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
ANTIQUE STYLE
CALI LIFE VIDEOS
DISTINGUISHED CC
UNITED STYLES CC
MANDOEMEX
BARRIOGIRLS.COM
BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
FIRME CLASSICS CC
BAJITO CC
LIFESTYLE CC
ANGEL DUST 64
EZUP62
THE WAGON
EVIL WAYS CC
SUSPECTS CC
LATINO CLASSICS CC
SHADES OF BROWN CC
JUST DIPPIN CC of FRESNO, CA.
TOGETHER CC of ELA
DELEGATION CC
ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
CARNALES UNIDOS CC
IMPRESSIONS CC
LEGENDS CC
MR. DONALD H. RANDELL
STREET KINGZ BC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC YUMA AZ.
DJ MATEO
AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0 :biggrin:  

WHO ELSE WILL BE READY TO PUT DOWN A SHOW! LET IT BE KNOWN!  :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:
[/


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

You guys doing any type of pre-Reg???


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jun 29 2009, 12:24 AM~14325795
> *You guys doing any type of pre-Reg???
> *



STRAIGHT CASH FEE AT THE ENTRY SAME AS LAST YEAR AL. :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

HERE'S A TRAFFIC CAR SHOW VIDEO MIX! BY MR. DONALD RANDELL! :0 :thumbsup: :nicoderm: 

http://blog.randellmedia.com/


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

TTT FOR TRAFFIC :thumbsup: THIS IS THE SHOW NOT TO MISS


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jun 28 2009, 10:50 PM~14325489
> *NOW IT'S TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT OUT FLOW :0 !  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> CONTAGIOUS CC
> ...


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> WE'LL KEEP YOU POSTED ON NEW INFO. AS WE PROGRESS.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

FOR YOUR ENTERTAINMENT! NATE DOGG WHERE I WANNA BE! :nicoderm: :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Jun 29 2009, 01:31 PM~14329747
> *TTT FOR TRAFFIC  :thumbsup: THIS IS THE SHOW NOT TO MISS
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT! :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

LETS ALL MEET UP THERE AT 7:30 AND KICK IT AND HAVE SOME FUN


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Happy 4th of July*


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

it's getting closer five more months  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY_@Jul 7 2009, 07:18 PM~14406889
> *it's getting closer five more months   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


 :yes: :yes: hno:


----------



## jr. maniacos (Jan 13, 2009)

MANIACOS C.C. WILL THERE :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jr. maniacos_@Jul 7 2009, 09:09 PM~14408000
> *MANIACOS C.C. WILL THERE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jul 9 2009, 11:00 PM~14430941
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

DO THE DAMN THING! MACK 10! :0 :h5: :yes: :werd: :nicoderm: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kN-ZQRUSNmk&feature=channel


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 11 2009, 01:39 AM~14441398
> *
> 
> 
> ...


She's hott!!!!
Toro is doing the damn thing!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 11 2009, 10:41 AM~14442534
> *She's hott!!!!
> Toro is doing the damn thing!
> *


 :0


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

KUTTY WILL BE DOING HIS THING! :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> ELITE BC will be there.


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  BIG ELITE
[/quote]
:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

NOW IT'S TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT OUT FLOW :0 ! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: 

CONTAGIOUS CC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC
OHANA CC
PRIDE CC
SOCIOS CC
INTOXICATED CC
KING OF KINGS CC
FORGIVIN CC
JO JO 67
CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
LOYALTY ONES CC
ELUSIVE CC
J DIE CAST
WAACHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
OLDIES CC SGV
BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
GANGS 2 GRACE CC
LATIN LIFE CC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
BALLERZ INC. CC
OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
SD38PLM
SKANLESS CC
TRADITION CC
ROYAL IMAGE CC
SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
UCE CC
LATIN LUXURY CC
CLASSIFIED CC
STRAYS CC
SUENOS CC
STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
TRUCHA CC
FIRME CLASSICS CC
GROUPE CC
UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
LOS CALLES CC
CONSAFOS CC
CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 805 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
GENERATIONS CC
GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
MAJESTICS CC VC CHAP.
SWIFT CC
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
DIP'N CC
WESTSIDE CC
KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
THE LOYALTY ONES CC
ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
STYLE CC
DUKES CC AV CA.
MAXIMUM POWER CC
IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
NUBUENO
CITYWIDE CC
STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
HUERTA CC
INNER CIRCLE MC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC
6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
RUTHIE SKYE
KAL KONCEPTS
SOW LOWS CC
ROYAL FANTASIES CC
LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
NOKTURNAL CC
FREE RANGE CC
SUNSET CRUISERS CC
NITE OWLS CC
FAMILY PRIDE CC
SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
STYLY UNLIMITED
SUPERBS CC
SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
CALI STYLIN CC
NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
STYLISTICS CC
ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
TEMPTATIONS CC
STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
ANTIQUE STYLE
CALI LIFE VIDEOS
DISTINGUISHED CC
UNITED STYLES CC
MANDOEMEX
BARRIOGIRLS.COM
BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
FIRME CLASSICS CC
BAJITO CC
LIFESTYLE CC
ANGEL DUST 64
EZUP62
THE WAGON
EVIL WAYS CC
SUSPECTS CC
LATINO CLASSICS CC
SHADES OF BROWN CC
JUST DIPPIN CC of FRESNO, CA.
TOGETHER CC of ELA
DELEGATION CC
ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
CARNALES UNIDOS CC
IMPRESSIONS CC
LEGENDS CC
ELITE BC
MR. DONALD H. RANDELL
STREET KINGZ BC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC YUMA AZ.
DJ MATEO
AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0 :biggrin:  

WHO ELSE WILL BE READY TO PUT DOWN A SHOW! LET IT BE KNOWN!  :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

BRINGIN SOUL BACK TO THE LOWRIDER SHOW! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT!


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 10 2009, 01:14 AM~14431077
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TIME FOR TECATE A COMMERCIAL!    

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjFeanQn5tU


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

WE'LL KEEP YOU POSTED ON NEW INFO. AS WE PROGRESS.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

HERE'S SOMETHIN TO BUMP TOO! :0 :biggrin:  
RED MAN FEATURING THE MARY JANE GIRLS "CAN'T WAIT"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfE_X_6XxPk


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jul 14 2009, 06:14 PM~14473720
> *
> *


WHAT'S UP KING! CAN'T WAIT TO MEET ALL THE WAY FROM TEXAS! :biggrin: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

NOW IT'S TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT OUT FLOW :0 ! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: 

CONTAGIOUS CC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC
OHANA CC
PRIDE CC
SOCIOS CC
INTOXICATED CC
KING OF KINGS CC
FORGIVIN CC
JO JO 67
CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
LOYALTY ONES CC
ELUSIVE CC
J DIE CAST
WAACHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
OLDIES CC SGV
BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
GANGS 2 GRACE CC
LATIN LIFE CC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
BALLERZ INC. CC
OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
SD38PLM
SKANLESS CC
TRADITION CC
ROYAL IMAGE CC
SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
UCE CC
LATIN LUXURY CC
CLASSIFIED CC
STRAYS CC
SUENOS CC
STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
TRUCHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
FIRME CLASSICS CC
GROUPE CC
UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
LOS CALLES CC
CONSAFOS CC
CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 805 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
GENERATIONS CC
GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
MAJESTICS CC VC CHAP.
SWIFT CC
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
DIP'N CC
WESTSIDE CC
KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
THE LOYALTY ONES CC
ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
STYLE CC
DUKES CC AV CA.
MAXIMUM POWER CC
IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
NUBUENO
CITYWIDE CC
STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
HUERTA CC
INNER CIRCLE MC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC
6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
RUTHIE SKYE
KAL KONCEPTS
SOW LOWS CC
ROYAL FANTASIES CC
LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
NOKTURNAL CC
FREE RANGE CC
SUNSET CRUISERS CC
NITE OWLS CC
FAMILY PRIDE CC
SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
STYLY UNLIMITED
SUPERBS CC
SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
CALI STYLIN CC
NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
STYLISTICS CC
ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
TEMPTATIONS CC
STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
ANTIQUE STYLE
CALI LIFE VIDEOS
DISTINGUISHED CC
UNITED STYLES CC
MANDOEMEX
BARRIOGIRLS.COM
BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
FIRME CLASSICS CC
BAJITO CC
LIFESTYLE CC
ANGEL DUST 64
EZUP62
THE WAGON
EVIL WAYS CC
SUSPECTS CC
LATINO CLASSICS CC
SHADES OF BROWN CC
JUST DIPPIN CC of FRESNO, CA.
TOGETHER CC of ELA
DELEGATION CC
ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
CARNALES UNIDOS CC
IMPRESSIONS CC
LEGENDS CC
ELITE BC
MR. DONALD H. RANDELL
STREET KINGZ BC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC YUMA AZ.
DJ MATEO
AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0 :biggrin:  

WHO ELSE WILL BE READY TO PUT DOWN A SHOW! LET IT BE KNOWN!  :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

THEE ARTISTICS!   :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## uso og 64 (Apr 26, 2008)

:wave: JROCK. Last years show was off the chaine. I know this years show will be even tighter. I will be down there at the show agine this year. Stay  from Vic Jr UCE Stockton.


----------



## uso og 64 (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 9 2009, 11:14 PM~14431077
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *



:wave: Mark. Are you going to make it up here for the Lo lystic show in woodland in september?


----------



## uso og 64 (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 14 2009, 10:37 AM~14468984
> *TTT
> *



:wave: Ruthie see you there. Stay  from Vic Jr UCE Stockton


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by uso og 64_@Jul 16 2009, 01:15 PM~14493586
> *:wave:  JROCK.  Last years show was off the chaine. I know this years show will be even tighter. I will be down there at the show  agine this year. Stay    from Vic Jr UCE Stockton.
> *


GLAD TO HAVE YOU AGAIN VIC REPRESENTING THE UCE STOCKTON CHAPTER! MUCH LUV & RESPECT TO YOU BROTHAS! C U GUY'S THERE!  :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

We were there last year and will be again this year


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Jul 16 2009, 10:15 PM~14498930
> *We were there last year and will be again this year
> *


LOOK FORWARD TO HAVING YOU BACK RAIDER QUEEN AND THE GOODTIMES CREW!  :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

NOW IT'S TIME FOR THE {ORIGINAL ROLL CALL SHOWDOWN LIST}! NOW WITH THE OFFICIAL DATE IN EFFECT! LET THE ATTENDANCE SHOUT OUT FLOW :0 ! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: 

CONTAGIOUS CC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC
OHANA CC
PRIDE CC
SOCIOS CC
INTOXICATED CC
KING OF KINGS CC
FORGIVIN CC
JO JO 67
CHERRY 64 {possible display only}
LOYALTY ONES CC
ELUSIVE CC
J DIE CAST
WAACHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
BLVD KINGS CC NOR. CAL.
OLDIES CC SGV
BROWN SENSATIONS CC OF SANTA BARBARA
GANGS 2 GRACE CC
LATIN LIFE CC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC NOR. CAL.
BALLERZ INC. CC
OLD MEMORIES CC EAST SIDE
SD38PLM
SKANLESS CC
TRADITION CC
ROYAL IMAGE CC
SOCIOS CC NOR. CAL.
UCE CC
LATIN LUXURY CC
CLASSIFIED CC
STRAYS CC
SUENOS CC
STREETLOW MAGAZINE/RICHIE 59
TRUCHA CC
THEE ARTISTICS CC
FIRME CLASSICS CC
GROUPE CC
UCE CC LAS VEGAS CHAPTER
ELUSIVE CC IE CHAPTER
LOS CALLES CC
CONSAFOS CC
CLASSIC DREAMS CC OF BAKERSFIELD, CA.
GOODTIMES CC L.A. CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 818 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC SGV CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC 805 CHAP.
GOODTIMES CC NV (SIN CITY) CHAP.
GENERATIONS CC
GOODFELLAS CC NOR. CAL.
MAJESTICS CC VC CHAP.
SWIFT CC
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
REPENTANCE CC OF LAS VEGAS, NV.
CALI CRUISERS BC OF SANTA BARBARA, CA.
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
DIP'N CC
WESTSIDE CC
KING 61 OF WACO, TX.
THE LOYALTY ONES CC
ELITE CC {MOTHER CHAP.}
STYLE CC
DUKES CC AV CA.
MAXIMUM POWER CC
IMPALAS CC STOCKTON CHAP.
NUBUENO
CITYWIDE CC
STRICTLY RIDIN LA CC
HUERTA CC
INNER CIRCLE MC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC
6 QUATRO OF CITY CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
UCE CC ALAMEDA CO., CA.
UCE CC STOCKTON CHAP.
RUTHIE SKYE
KAL KONCEPTS
SOW LOWS CC
ROYAL FANTASIES CC
LATIN WORLD CC BAKERSFIELD, CA.
LOW ILLUSIONS CC NOR. CAL
NOKTURNAL CC
FREE RANGE CC
SUNSET CRUISERS CC
NITE OWLS CC
FAMILY PRIDE CC
SUPREME STYLES CC OF SAN DIEGO, CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC NOR. CA.
IMAGINATIONS CC CHICAGO CHAP.
IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII CHAP.
STYLY UNLIMITED
SUPERBS CC
SOCIOS CC MEXICO CHAP.
CALI STYLIN CC
NIGHTMARE FAMILY CC
TIMELESS CLASSICS CC
STYLISTICS CC
ULTIMATE RIDERS CC
TEMPTATIONS CC
STYLISTICS CC of SACRAMENTO, CA.
ANTIQUE STYLE
CALI LIFE VIDEOS
DISTINGUISHED CC
UNITED STYLES CC
MANDOEMEX
BARRIOGIRLS.COM
BLVD. CRUISERS MAGAZINE
FIRME CLASSICS CC
BAJITO CC
LIFESTYLE CC
ANGEL DUST 64
EZUP62
THE WAGON
EVIL WAYS CC
SUSPECTS CC
LATINO CLASSICS CC
SHADES OF BROWN CC
JUST DIPPIN CC of FRESNO, CA.
TOGETHER CC of ELA
DELEGATION CC
ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
CARNALES UNIDOS CC
IMPRESSIONS CC
LEGENDS CC
ELITE BC
MR. DONALD H. RANDELL
STREET KINGZ BC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC YUMA AZ.
DJ MATEO
AND PHOTOGRAPHERS {72 KUTTY} AND {TWO TONZ} COMING IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW TOGETHER! :0 :biggrin:  

WHO ELSE WILL BE READY TO PUT DOWN A SHOW! LET IT BE KNOWN!  :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 16 2009, 09:27 PM~14499050
> *LOOK FORWARD TO HAVING YOU BACK RAIDER QUEEN AND THE GOODTIMES CREW!    :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you. Last years show was huge I can't wait 2 c the turn out this year :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Jul 16 2009, 10:30 PM~14499075
> *Thank you.  Last years show was huge I can't wait 2 c the turn out this year :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :werd: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 14 2009, 11:37 AM~14468984
> *TTT
> *


YEAH GIRL! :nicoderm:


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2009)

:biggrin: :cheesy: :0  :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

dammm thats alot of clubs going


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 17 2009, 05:21 PM~14506969
> *dammm thats alot of clubs going
> *


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 17 2009, 06:21 PM~14506969
> *dammm thats alot of clubs going
> *


 :0  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 17 2009, 05:21 PM~14506969
> *dammm thats alot of clubs going
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT! CHECK OUT! http://lowridingtv.com/index.html :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 19 2009, 09:09 PM~14521476
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 15 2009, 01:15 AM~14479145
> *TIME FOR TECATE A COMMERCIAL!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjFeanQn5tU
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

WAT'S UP JROCK,.....LIST KEEPS GETTING LONGER AND LONGER!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 17 2009, 05:21 PM~14506969
> *dammm thats alot of clubs going
> *


YEP! YEP! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 16 2009, 10:37 AM~14493250
> *THEE ARTISTICS!      :h5:  :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: cant wait for the show


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jul 19 2009, 11:06 PM~14522534
> *:biggrin: cant wait for the show
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jul 19 2009, 10:40 PM~14521814
> *WAT'S UP JROCK,.....LIST KEEPS GETTING LONGER AND LONGER!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 16 2009, 01:04 PM~14492974
> *WHAT'S UP KING! CAN'T WAIT TO MEET ALL THE WAY FROM TEXAS!  :biggrin:  :wave:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


whats up homie, i'm trying to make it that way this weekend for the WEGO show but i wont know for sure till later in the week


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jul 20 2009, 01:28 AM~14522853
> *whats up homie, i'm trying to make it that way this weekend for the WEGO show but i wont know for sure till later in the week
> *


HIT ME UP IF YOUR ROLLIN IN CALI THIS WEEKEND IF IT'S A DEFINATE YES!  :thumbsup: uffin: JROCK


----------



## zhan.mary (Jul 20, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showforum=13


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zhan.mary_@Jul 20 2009, 01:45 AM~14522906
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showforum=13
> *


 :uh: :dunno: :uh:


----------



## zhan.mary (Jul 20, 2009)

more interesting pics


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zhan.mary_@Jul 20 2009, 02:27 AM~14523026
> *more interesting pics
> *


 :uh: :loco:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:wave: JROCK!


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 20 2009, 06:43 AM~14523386
> *:wave:  JROCK!
> *


  TTT!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

I would like to announce we have changed our location to a much bigger one. We will be holding our 4th annual show a the Citizens Arena in Ontario. it will be on the same date November 8th 2009 I will be getting flyers out soon. This show is going to be a good one. There will still be a beer garden, parking for trailers, it is still an outdoor show. For more information call Mark (909)781-0692.  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 20 2009, 01:06 PM~14525868
> *I would like to announce we have changed our location to a much bigger one. We will be holding our 4th annual show a the Citizens Arena in Ontario. it will be on the same date November 8th 2009 I will be getting flyers out soon. This show is going to be a good one. There will still be a beer garden, parking for trailers, it is still an outdoor show.  For more information call Mark (909)781-0692.   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:uh: :0    :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 20 2009, 01:06 PM~14525868
> *I would like to announce we have changed our location to a much bigger one. We will be holding our 4th annual show a the Citizens Arena in Ontario. it will be on the same date November 8th 2009 I will be getting flyers out soon. This show is going to be a good one. There will still be a beer garden, parking for trailers, it is still an outdoor show.  For more information call Mark (909)781-0692.    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


CLICK HERE FOR THE NEW POST AND INFO.!     

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=489087


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

It's all good...that place looks familiar! I'll be there for sure.


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: Cant wait for this one! We mos def ridin down from da Bay!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Jul 28 2009, 05:09 PM~14608292
> *:thumbsup: Cant wait for this one! We mos def ridin down from da Bay!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Jul 28 2009, 10:32 PM~14612098
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


What up Memo big ass spot you guys got cant wait to see the turn out for this one :biggrin:


----------



## OG-GM's (Aug 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 20 2009, 12:06 PM~14525868
> *I would like to announce we have changed our location to a much bigger one. We will be holding our 4th annual show a the Citizens Arena in Ontario. it will be on the same date November 8th 2009 I will be getting flyers out soon. This show is going to be a good one. There will still be a beer garden, parking for trailers, it is still an outdoor show.  For more information call Mark (909)781-0692.   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin:T :biggrin:T :biggrin:T


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:worship:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## khwts (Mar 5, 2009)




----------

